# [Sponsored] Project: L3p L4n - Final pictures! :)



## l3p

Finally my next build








This time not a scratch build, but a "normal" casemod.

Before i came in touch with the world of modding and watercooling i played a lot with HTPC's
Back then i fell in love with all the cases of Origen AE.
Every time i was on their site, i just had to watch the topmodel.
I knew it was just too expensive for me, also personally i think the 12" touchscreen is useless for an htpc.
But still ... it looks so nice....

Because i won some prizes with "L3p D3sk" in the Coolermaster compo,
and because it was time to prepare my next build i took the step to go for the Origen S21T.
Also because i wanted to build something that is more easy to take to lans then my previous build ^^
Off course this all wouldn't have been possible without the help of Freddy from Highflow.nl
I have also chosen this case because i didn't see it being modded much yet.

So it won't become an Htpc but a real watercooled gamer pc

















Received the case 2 days ago.
Just had to see how the touchscreen moves and what the red Enermax fans look like in the case













The hardware that will probably be used in this case:

Origen AE S21T Black

Intel Core i7 2600K
Asus ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z
Asus ROG MARS II 2DIS/3GD5
Corsair Dominator GT 16GB 2133Mhz CL9 Quad Kit
Corsair Force GT 180GB 2X
Cooler Master Silent Pro M1000 (MDPC Color-X sleeved)

Asus ROG Mars II Custom Fullcover POM/Copper/Alu waterblock by Mr3D & Quepee & L3p









Koolance Reservoir/Pump/Controller RP-1000BK Black
Koolance Heat Sink for PMP-400
Koolance INS-FM17 Coolant Flow Meter & Adapter Board INS-FM17

EK-CoolStream RAD XT (120)
EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (140)
EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (280)
EK-Supreme HF - Acetal
EK-DDC X-RES 100 - Acetal
EK-MOSFET Max IV Gene - Acetal
EK-Ekoolant Blood RED 2x

4 x Enermax T.B. Vegas Duo UCTVD14A 140mm Fan - Blue/Red- 1500RPM
1 x Enermax T.B. Vegas Duo UCTVD12A 120mm Fan - Blue/Red- 1700RPM

Lots of Bitspower Crystal links and Bitspower C48's
Bitspower Rad and Fan Guards

TteSports Challenger Ultimate Gaming Keyboard
TteSports Shock One Gaming Headset
TteSports Black Element Gaming Mouse
TteSports Ladon Gaming Mouse Pad
TteSports Battle Dragon Bag

*Sponsors*


----------



## l3p

Here all the first unpacking photo's.

So first of all i want to thank Freddy from Highflow.nl
He will be the main sponsor of this project again.



I want to use the grey plexi for the top window.
The other plexi is just for playing with it and to find out about different colors.





And the rest of the stuff.



Enermax Vegas fans @ 800 RPM, i hope they will do.
At least they are very silent.





The Koolance stuff still in plastic.



The Koolance Reservoir/Pump/Fancontroller/Pumpcontroller.
Will be completely disassembled later on.





And the Koolance Top + Heat sink (For the looks







)





Then the unpacking of the case i've been waiting for for over 4 years








The blacke Origen AE S21T





She was oh so helpful ...


----------



## l3p

Marco from Cooler Master Nederland thanks for this silent but powerful PSU !













Now we can test some things











Here i will create fan holes to cool the radiators.





Again, thanks Freddy !



Bought these from colleague Kier aka Richard 2 x 1 Meter RGB led with controller
Wonderful stuff for modders, also if you want to find out what colours would be best



The idea was to make a complete red theme, but im in doubt now.





To be one step ahead











Till the next update


----------



## poot1234

Wow that case is absolutely amazing :O

Cant wait to see what you can do to it!


----------



## l3p

Thanks !

The pump

This will be the place for the Koolance controller for the pump and fans. I will remove the logo by the way











Tested it before i disassemble it.
It works











Pretty compact.





Couldn't get the tubes off without cutting them.



Getting the top on it.



And the heat sink. (Yes... only for the looks







)



Done !





And a small movie of the controller in action. Maybe i will disable that beep, or atleast make it less loud.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbEgUucrG_o[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## l3p

First of all .. my own site and so the L3p d3sk pictures are back online








Thanks for all the help Bo and tweakers.net crew !

And received some material !
I'm very happy with it, no i can also measure some more.
You can´t see it very well on photo´s but it´s very narrow all inside.
The Gpu´s are 29.5cm





Didn't have a mouse yet for this build so ordered this one from the asus shop.
Think it'll look good next to it















And the the very nice package from EKWB !
Also got the raincoat, no-one wanted it there, but since im from Holland ...

















Going to use the EK Top/Res instead of the Koolance top, this cause of the limited space i have.
The Koolance heatsink will remain.









Thanks Gregor and EKWB !



Used the hardware from the CM compo to fit some more in.
As you can see, not much space.


----------



## iCrap

Very nice. Subscribed. Also looking @ your site now nice aswell


----------



## l3p

Double thanks


----------



## slowdown

Nice project, small case, nice choice of parts... I'm jeleous.

Sent from my MB200 using Tapatalk


----------



## l3p

Small update.

Got some good news from Asus.
Just 2 weeks before the hardware will arrive !
Can't wait









I've been talking a lot to Kier lately.
We also exchange a lot of hardware and WC products.
Also we ordered @ MDPC-x together, told him i didn't have much time the coming 3 weeks. So he said, send me the PSU with the rest, i'm bored. (Before he started his TJ11 project)

So ... Made by Kier













One week later this was on my table



















Also extra sleeve for the sata cables and some mounting stuff, the rest will follow.



Richard .. thanks a lot my friend, no one who can do this faster and better









And the second order @ Highflow.



For the Koolance controller. 2 x Koolance temp sensor and 1 x Koolance flowsensor





Hope it'll go to 5Ghz











For in the bottom of the case. 92mm brushed aluminium fans.







And tape, lots of tape to protect the case later on.



Because i only know since a few weeks i have to cool down 2 Matrix cards i ordered fans with 1500 rpm now, think 800 rpm won't be enough.
Luckily i could change the red blades without a problem.





Rear fan replaced, also a black fanguard, screws will come later.



Lets change the PSU too.



Had to change the wiring, the leds didnt work on the low voltage the psu gave to the fan.



So a seperate 12V for the leds now.



All red and 1500 rpm now (max)



Even now still in doubt if i will do the fans on the outside and rads inside or rads outside and fans inside.
Casewindows in the top will be tinted so all the light is no problem.



For future purposes the leds are changeable with one push on the button













So again, thanks Freddy for the nice discount !


----------



## MoMurda

Looks great man! Love your work. Also love the mobo. Just got mine a week ago and its awesome. I am trying to start a mod soon. Hopefully it will catch some sponsors (Asus ROG) attention. Well can't wait to see everything all finished.


----------



## l3p

Thanks man !
I see there's a Gene-Z club too








I'll join the club when i receive it


----------



## FalloutBoy

This is looking great! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Thedark1337

seeing your case mods is very awesome. I wish i could make that desk


----------



## roadlesstraveled

Awesome work! I'll be following along for sure.


----------



## zhylun

Looking great, I'm excited for the end result!


----------



## l3p

Thanks guys !
You'll all have to be patient since this won't be a fast build


----------



## l3p

Finally bought my first dremel








(Bargain sale somewhere)





And for all the small future damage i will create with it on different cases


----------



## Psycho666

omg







i have to see this!
quit reading this, and mod! (and post please







)


----------



## l3p

My vacation has started and didn't do anything on the case yet








I did practise some.

From the start i had the idea to make the fan/rad guard just like the S21T's little brother.










I'm already walking with that idea for 2 weeks now how to do that.
The case is 5mm thick, brushed and black anodized aluminium.
So i guess i can't restore the smallest scratch.
Today i just tried to make such a fan hole in a piece of 6mm thick aluminium.

First had to do some shopping again. (The dremel virus even got me before i started working with it)



piece of 6mm thick garbage measured out.



Still no idea how or what, but i've got to do it with these tools.



Forget about a dremel in 6mm alu







so lets prepare for the jigsaw.



Only had a bad quality metalsaw, the woodsaw worked better :/





After sawing, the dremel works out fine.



Grinding the edges from the Bitspower radguard. (Starting to love the dremel







)



Bending the edges a little more.



Tapped the radguard in it's place, in the case itself i will use kit / black glue to hold it in it's place even better.



Painted it black for the picture.
In this picture the guard needed a few more taps.



And this is how i want it .... X 3








Next time further on with how i will fasten the rads/fans.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Wow... that's a good fit!


----------



## l3p

Thanks !

Been busy yesterday with the mod-attic again (Wife's ...







)



Also been thinking all day how to fix the radiators to the case on the inside without being able to see it on the outside.





Going to use Velcro around the radiators and going to support them with a few layers of 5mm thick rubbertape.


----------



## DirectOverkill

That is one neatly organized work space....no wonder you got so good modds!


----------



## l3p

Update.

First of all the nice package from
www.highflow.nl
The footprint on the box did scare the **** out of me but nothing was damaged













Because i replaced the PSU fan, i needed another fan, also one to replace the fan blades



Going for Feser Red, liked the colour more. Also some Red Dye to make it darker.



Some extension cables from Cubitek



And ... a cpu lapping kit













Thanks for the nice discount Freddy, this wouldn't be possible without you!



Got me some new sawing blades for the 5mm aluminium.



And assembled the fans to the rads.



Finally could use the black M3 allen bolts.



Want to change this somehow



I think i'll use Bitspower mesh there too.



Fast sketch-up for the radiator placement











And the case almost completely disassembled.



Hope i'll ever get it working again











And taped it with extra smooth tape. (I'll cry if I'll scratch it







)





Still need to think of something for it.



Blood red acrylic it'll be



Even Origen AE works with a black marker when they damage something











Back to the fanholes.
Pre-drilling first.
Don't mind the drill's brand













Also taped the jigsaw.



Ready to go.



And the first hole is there.



Two to go.



And the third!



Now finish the nice round edges.
Wanted to use the dremel, but got myself my file again, needs to be as straight as possible.



More tomorrow!


----------



## l3p

*Update*

Been polishing for 2 hours on the 3 holes to make it as straight as possible with nice round corners.



But finally they fit!



Tape can be removed.



Still need to paint the blank aluminum corners.





Need to be careful with the sawdust, so cleaned it first.



And further on with the plexi front for the Koolance controller.
Taping it first.



Drawing the round corners.



Started off with the dremel again, but the jigsaw won again











And again polishing.





Marking the plexi.



And again polishing it.



And it fits.
Next job like this im going to look for a lasercutting company near me













Further on tomorrow!


----------



## mbudden

Subbed.
This looks amazing man.
Keep up the great work.
Also, amazing website.


----------



## GlockZoR IV

this look mental, I shall definitely keep tabs, congratulations sir.

You sould have named it the L3p M1cr0w4v3


----------



## Psycho666

nice work








it's awesome how you kept everything flush with the rest
looks like a lot of hours of work


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14572410*
> Subbed.
> This looks amazing man.
> Keep up the great work.
> Also, amazing website.


Thanks a lot m8 for both compliments








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlockZoR IV;14572525*
> this look mental, I shall definitely keep tabs, congratulations sir.
> 
> You sould have named it the L3p M1cr0w4v3


Thanks!
I did even think of it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666;14572759*
> nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's awesome how you kept everything flush with the rest
> looks like a lot of hours of work


Thanks, it was so much work i'm going to do more 5mm thick cases


----------



## Smo

Excellent work, well done!


----------



## nzftw

I wish i had an attic....and a winning lotto ticket.

I love how your work log is more of a step-by-step guide, rather then a few pictures and a paragraph of writing after wards.


----------



## l3p

Wish i had a winning lotto ticket too, i would go modding 24/7








I love to inspire people!


----------



## l3p

Small update from Picasso









Carefully removed the tiny sharp edge with an old knife.
This way I get a sloping edge of +/- 0.3 mm.



Selected the right "black" out of 4 colours to get the best matching colour.
It became Revell mat black #6



The edges of the Bitspower mesh with Revell shiny black #7





Actually not my kind of job, too shaky



But i did it!











Tomorrow the fanguards back in.



And waste some time on this


----------



## Psycho666

nice update








not really much to show off, but it's the finishing touch that completes it








keep it up, this is gonna be epic!


----------



## l3p

Thanks Psycho666!

Well it's my first casemod too.
Showing every1 what problems I experience and hope to solve


----------



## Psycho666

this is your first








omg, nice way to start modding then!


----------



## l3p

I only did a scratch build and 1 watercooled build before, never a casemod


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p;14607282*
> I only did a scratch build and 1 watercooled build before, never a casemod


ow yeah...those really don't count








they look completely standard, and simple


----------



## mbudden

Looks great mate, we need more pictures and progress though







jkjk


----------



## l3p

I promise more pictures tomorrow


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p;14606796*


Good lord that is one thick case. How much does that thing weigh?


----------



## wr3ck3dm1nd

Wait, this isn't a microwave?


----------



## l3p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *animal0307*


Good lord that is one thick case. How much does that thing weigh?


Yes it will also be the last 5mm thick case i will be modding








Empty the case weights +/- 10Kg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wr3ck3dm1nd*


Wait, this isn't a microwave?


Yes it certainly is


----------



## Awkwardly Awesome

I am very impressed so far. Also good to know about the Revelle matte black matching pretty well with black anodizing. I am planning a case mod right now and I was worried after all the cutting I was going to have to re-anodize the case for everything to look right. I am definitely going to try that route first though.

I love the microwave image, I would so set that as a screen saver.


----------



## l3p

Thanks m8!

Do realise there are different kind of anodized black colours.
Just buy 4 or more kinds of black from Revell ($1,- each here) and compare








Also just keep in mid to tape and protect everything very good when modding anodized stuff.

So many possibilities with that screen, already had much fun of it


----------



## l3p

Lovely weather yesterday, so went out to lap my Cpu









This time I'm going to lap it faster then normal.
How to with extensive explanation can be found here:
http://www.l3p.nl/other-builds-mods/cpu-lapping/



Cpu still WITH warranty here













All you need..



Finding a way to protect the backside of the Cpu since Intel doesn't
give a nice protection cap any more on boxed s1155 Cpu's.



So we use marking / painters tape.



I'm using some rubber tape too.
This way you have a better grip and don't get sore fingers.



Starting with P400.
Only a few "wipes" and &#8230; gone warranty.








The sanding with P400 is the most important and longest step.
Some people tape the sandpaper to the mirror, but if you hold it tight with your other hand you don't have to.
Just go from left to right on the paper.
Don't press on the cpu, just use the weight of your hand.
Every 2 minutes turn the cpu 90° clockwise.



2 Minutes with P400.
Nothing to see yet.











7 Minutes with P400.
You can see clearly this Cpu isn't flat.



Another 3 Minutes with P400.
Total 10 Minutes.



Another 10 Minutes with P400.
Total 20 Minutes.



And another 10 Minutes with P400.
Total 30 Minutes.



You can see the IHS is completely flat copper now.
Now the real polishing comes.



10 Minutes with P600.
Total 40 Minutes.



Skipping P800.








Straightly to P1000.



10 Minutes with P1000.
Total 50 Minutes.
You can see it's already starting to mirror.



Further on with P1500.



10 Minutes with P1500.
Total 1 hour.



P2000.



10 Minutes with P2000
Total 1 hours and 10 Minutes



Now we need to change our strategy.
First of all clean the mirror and the cpu.
This is because the old copper particles can ruin your polish job by rubbing them into the IHS.
Now you don't go from left to right with the cpu.
Just move in a circle for 2 minutes and then turn the cpu 90° clockwise again.



10 Minutes with P2500.
Total 1 hours and 20 Minutes.



You can see the copper dust already starts to oxidise.



5 Minutes with P2500.
Total 1 hours and 25 Minutes.
Almost done.











Another 5 Minutes with P2500
Total One and a half hour!



Pictures are clickable for full resolution.











Back to the case tomorrow


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Whoa....

Everything about this build...


----------



## l3p

I hope it's a compliment


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yep


----------



## Awkwardly Awesome

It's too bad you have to cover up that beautiful lapping job.


----------



## mbudden

Such a beautiful lap job.


----------



## Rexel

Looks really great so far, Cant wait for the final result.
Keep up the good work!

-Rexel


----------



## l3p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Yep










Well thanks for the compliment m8!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Awkwardly Awesome*


It's too bad you have to cover up that beautiful lapping job.


I just watch the photo's now and then









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Such a beautiful lap job.


Thanks!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rexel*


Looks really great so far, Cant wait for the final result.
Keep up the good work!
-Rexel


Thanks Michel


----------



## Synaps3

Man I just got back from a long day of work-college and it's so relaxing looking at your work. Great job! Very inspiring!


----------



## Ren-dog

That cpu is the sexiest thing i have seen all year.
+ Rep


----------



## l3p

Thanks m8!

Ordered something last week i could really use today











First some holes for the buttons of the pump/fan controller.



Tape so it won't move.



And some holes with 3.5mm.



Wow, it fits











Sanded the frame so i can paint it.



Oops almost forgot i also had to paint the edge where the plexi goes.



Glued the plexi.



Bitspower fanguards back in after the paintjob.



And some glue.





Rub it in with a wet finger.



Believe me this glue doesn't let go













Next problem, what to do with this..



Ah we'll see











Hmm... needs more cutting.



Losing the sharp edges and create some nice roundings.



Paint it black.





Also glued the frame for the pump/fan controller.



Second part of the ex-5.25" slot.



Let's stick the Dremel in there too.
(Not easy to hold a Dremel in one hand and a cam in the other







)





And more polishing.



Making it rough so i can paint it.



And some fitting.



Painted.



Lots of work for something you hardly see back, but im satisfied for today.





Time for BBQ!


----------



## csm725

Oh lord.








Subscribed and changed into a new pair of pants


----------



## Furball Zen

And here i was thinking someone thread-necro'd the desk thread lol.


----------



## mbudden

Wow, can I come over?
I want some food







jkjk
Things are coming along nicely!


----------



## l3p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Oh lord.








Subscribed and changed into a new pair of pants










Thanks, and take it easy









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furball Zen*


And here i was thinking someone thread-necro'd the desk thread lol.



















Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Wow, can I come over?
I want some food







jkjk
Things are coming along nicely!


Sure, what you want, rib-eye ?
Thanks m8!


----------



## csm725

Update now!!!!


----------



## l3p

Maybe a small one tonight.
Let's not rush this


----------



## csm725

I know


----------



## Wiremaster

Subbed.


----------



## spRICE

Wow! Great job. While this is your first mod, I don't think it is your first time using power tools


----------



## l3p

True


----------



## Thedark1337

L3P my browser just flagged your website as distributing malware, just letting you know!


----------



## spRICE

Just got it too... Weird.


----------



## l3p

Thanks for the warning guys!
No idea how this was possible, a script was infected.

Everything fixed now


----------



## Thedark1337

awesome







at least it wasn't anything bad


----------



## kaseyfleming

nice mod! did you use a special bit when drilling into the red plexi? If im not super careful my plexi will crack real bad. Thanks


----------



## pepejovi

This mod looks amazing... We need updates!

Sub'd.


----------



## l3p

Thanks m8
As soon as i get the hardware i can do some more, should be this week








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseyfleming;14688621*
> nice mod! did you use a special bit when drilling into the red plexi? If im not super careful my plexi will crack real bad. Thanks


Thanks!
I used a new iron drill from Dremel. But normally i use Dormer HSS drills and that goes well too.


----------



## pepejovi

One of the things that is good in studying computer sciences is that you are on the computer all the time and can check for updates in mod work logs









Nice avatar btw, l3p. What is that stuff in the glass?

Also- did you make that website yourself? It looks really cool. I study web-programming (CSS, PHP, mySQL) at school and i wish i could make that sort of websites already


----------



## l3p

Thanks








It's UV-active coolant with lots of UV leds on it








Here's the original version.

That website was made with Wordpress, it's easy to use, i'm no webprogrammer


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p;14689194*
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's UV-active coolant with lots of UV leds on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the original version.
> 
> That website was made with Wordpress, it's easy to use, i'm no webprogrammer


Candles are SO 2010! UV-Coolant w/ LEDs is where it's at.

And the website looks great nevertheless.


----------



## moksh4u2

this is some great stuff man...subbed...and looking forward to a complete build


----------



## lvl8Hacker

I want one of those cases real bad..subbed


----------



## l3p

Thanks guys









Assembled the case again this week
Quite some work cause of the lcd screen

After that tested if the Velcro would work out.




Works great, i think it can hold me too













Pulling it off again wasn't that easy












Placed the other stuff again too.




Don't want too much lights on the outside, i like it this way.
Maybe some red glow from the bottom...




Maybe the top casewindow will be blood red plexi too.




Here an airflowtest with the new fanholes.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYf6q7XR5eo[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## mbudden

Maybe if we keep bugging l3p enough, he will provide more updates








But glad to see you implemented a fan controller. At full speed, the amount of noise doesn't sound so great.


----------



## csm725

More updates!!!!
Just kidding (or am I)... nice job, keep it up.


----------



## l3p

Thanks guys!

I wish I could do an update every day, but with me working 50 hours a week, a wife that works 20 hours a week (when im not working) AND a 10 month old daughter... It's hard to find some time


----------



## Smo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3p*


Thanks guys!

I wish I could do an update every day, but with me working 50 hours a week, a wife that works 20 hours a week (when im not working) AND a 10 month old daughter... It's hard to find some time










Tell me about it bud! My lifestyle is exactly the same, right down to the hours and young child (except my son is 18 months). Trying to spare a few hours - and not to mention a few quid - is pretty tough!

Loving the project, it's coming along nicely.


----------



## l3p

Finally some news!

Been busy at work lately but
Had a nice cup of coffee with Asus Benelux this week.
It was really great Rogier!!

He also brought something nice with him











Finally!











And a new tablecloth, my wife really loves it! NOT











And some pics of the Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z









I really like the board a lot!





The first flag.



Together with my dear old P6T6 WS Revo.



And my stand with his new look, didn't become a tablecloth after all













Thanks Asus Benelux and Rogier hope to see you again one day!









Oh.. and a small test with a 75-slot Bitspower Crystal link











Also this week some news about Exceleram


----------



## Furball Zen

75 slot???~~!!!


----------



## Kortwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen;14938547*
> 75 slot???~~!!!


For when you need to connect the two farthest cards in your mega XXXXXXXL-ATX EVGA SR-500 mobo.


----------



## l3p

Don't want to tell everything about Exceleram, but i do have to explain something when all of a sudden a sponsor disappears









After months of contact with someone from Exceleram all of a sudden i didn't hear anything anymore from them.
I found out by facebook a lot of personnel quit their job there ... inclusive the one I was in contact with ... nice








After lots of mails i got to hear after 4 months there weren't any samples left, i do have to go on so i decided to thank Exceleram and wish them the best!

I hope to have some good news in a few weeks!

So this evening I mounted my mainboard and EK block so i can go on measuring.










I hate stickers..
Specially when they don't come off easily












WD40 ftw!




And ready.




Glad i don't have to hide the nice red ROG colours like in my last mod















EK-Supreme HF Acetal with EK-CPU Easy Mount HF Black


----------



## iCrap

nice. But L3p your site is broken. When i went to the link a popup said "Thanks" so i closed it, and it took me to a site full of ... naked people.


----------



## l3p

Thanks!
Hmm weird, looking into it.


----------



## DirectOverkill

naked people rulz the water cooling!


----------



## spRICE

That board








And that block









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap;14974166*
> nice. But L3p your site is broken. When i went to the link a popup said "Thanks" so i closed it, and it took me to a site full of ... naked people.


Site works for me


----------



## dteg

dam, just read through all 10 pages, was hoping that on page no. 10 i'd be able to see the finished product but i wasn't that lucky =[. anyways subbed!


----------



## l3p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


That board








And that block









Site works for me










Really love this "tiny" mainboard too, never had a micro-atx before for such a system.
And same here, i scanned it again and i couldn't find any problems at all









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


dam, just read through all 10 pages, was hoping that on page no. 10 i'd be able to see the finished product but i wasn't that lucky =[. anyways subbed!


With sponsored builds you'll just have to wait till stuff arrives.
And I'm sorry, I wish i had the time myself to finish a project within 2 months


----------



## dteg

your site is still a bit wonky, when you click on things like your builds it loads the page for a bit then just takes you off to some interesting sites...


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15008237*
> your site is still a bit wonky, when you click on things like your builds it loads the page for a bit then just takes you off to some interesting sites...


Yea did that to me


----------



## Ren-dog

Better scan your computers guys. To much women for you.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ren-dog;15008850*
> Better scan your computers guys. To much women for you.


Yea... it wasn't women.


----------



## Ren-dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap;15008877*
> Yea... it wasn't women.


I'm gonna leave now.

But before i do.... Great work so far l3p!


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap;15008877*
> Yea... it wasn't women.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ren-dog;15008979*
> I'm gonna leave now.
> 
> But before i do.... Great work so far l3p!


lmao, it was for me


----------



## ORL

Damn you Dteg... I even know better than that crap and I still went to squash the bug on my screen thats your Avatar. Things been around since the dawn of forums and I get that nice long period where I do not see it then Bam, Im reaching up to shoo it away because I forget....









Looks good bud.


----------



## l3p

I remember an outdoor lanparty event in the middle of the summer.
We had a complete plaque of those tiny bugs getting behind the coating of your screen.

(Not my screen)


----------



## l3p

I just had to compare the colours of the sleeve and mainboard.
I'm very happy with it!


----------



## l3p

Got 2 packages this week.

The first one from my modding friend Richard (Kier).

I saw in his buildlogs TJ11 buildlog he had some spare pci covers cause of 3 GPU's, just the ones i need








Thanks m8!





And even better ... Some 'Sleeved by kier' Pci-e cables!
(Yes I'll do it myself the next time







)





Some leftovers + sata sleeve from MDPC-X.





I was pretty nervous if it would all fit... just had to take a fast look
(Don't worry, this isn't final







)



And the second package..
Couldn't tell anything about it till now..
First of all ...Thanks AGAIN Gregor, Eddy and the rest of EKWB off course for letting me try these products!!



Not going to use Feser for this build.
So glad EK came with coolant just in the colour I wanted!







Hmm can't wait for the next episode of "True Blood"











Also want to cool the memory again.
So great EK also came out with a 4-slot EK-RAM block!











Also 2 sets EK Easy mounts for the GPU's.



But the best part ..



The first Gene-Z block that went out from EK ...With my buildlog logo!



Proud!





He also sent an extra base if I ever want to change to nickel.



EKWB FTW!


----------



## Psycho666

that dye color is awesome








i need that!









and that block is just too awesome!


----------



## spRICE

Everything is so beautiful







EK makes great stuff!


----------



## l3p

Thanks guys!


----------



## DirectOverkill

Holy moly. Are you sure that is coolant and not wine?


----------



## l3p

You wouldn't believe it, but it smells like strawberry's


----------



## DirectOverkill

So, by first hand experience it does look better then Feser?
When are you running it over tubes?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

whoaaaaa


----------



## l3p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DirectOverkill*


So, by first hand experience it does look better then Feser?
When are you running it over tubes?


It's a complete different colour then Feser.
It's really "True Blood" red








I think it can take a while before i'll be pumping it around


----------



## DirectOverkill

I got lucky and found quick review of coolant you own.












http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5mC7gaPOQs[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## l3p

Well looks and sounds good to me


----------



## ORL

Do tell on how it ultimately performs. I just bought a couple pumps for my dual loop build for early next year and was wondering about this stuff.


----------



## MojoW

i started reading your log yesterday .. i like your style and detail in your mods

and the l3p d3sk is killing me ! WOW

zoiezo een rep for that


----------



## l3p

Dank je MojoW


----------



## musashin

This is just a riveting buildlog so far -- excited to see more from you!

Also fyi, your website is still infected. Hit my office computer with registry keys and other such rot from simply opening the site for 10 seconds. Crashed the computer, even. (it's not much of a power player)


----------



## l3p

Thanks m8!
I'll check the website right now!


----------



## ORL

I just seen EK is offering thier fluids for 50% off right now... REALLY TEMPTED

bit under 7 bucks per bottle.... hmmmm


----------



## l3p

Found some time to assemble the custom EK Gene-Z block yesterday.







I'm very happy with it!
Thanks again Gregor!



Red or black Bitspower thumbscrews?





While I was busy with this a very very nice package got delivered.
More pics from that later today.


----------



## Jeazy

Dude, this case build log is off the chain!

Want my extra alienware AW2310 dell accidentally sold me?







... nevar! its mine!

And what 120mm fan do you recommend for fast RPM but basically silent? Since I'm looking to get an HAF-X and looking to get some water cooling block(s) too. thanks!


----------



## l3p

Thanks m8!

I only used Scythe Gentle Typhoon, Nanoxia and Enermax Vegas fans.
They were all silent enough for me.
Personally i would go for EKWB or Bitspower blocks.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3p*


Thanks m8!

I only used Scythe Gentle Typhoon, Nanoxia and Enermax Vegas fans.
They were all silent enough for me.
Personally i would go for EKWB or Bitspower blocks.


Mix up the screws









Every other one black and every other red


----------



## Psycho666

i would go for the black thumbscrews








looks sleeker


----------



## Friburg

Well I've been sat drooling all over my lap since I clicked this thread! This build is just... Indescribable... You sir... ... *faints* I wish I was capable of doing what you're doing with this rig, it is beautiful!

Keep up the excellent work! I'll be watching you... Because I've subbed this thread =P

-Fri


----------



## DirectOverkill

good job l3p.
go with black screws!


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo

So this is what your doing with your journeyman wages...........AWESOME! I have not been a fan of blacklights or green, but what you have done is amazing!


----------



## dteg

the all black screws would definitely look very very sleek, but black and red in every other would make for a more interesting look.


----------



## l3p

Thanks a lot guys!

And as promised the unpacking











The first shirt I could actually wear anytime













Everything separated.



And one hour of cutting bags later











There won't be an inch of tube in this build.



To replace the standard screws.



I love extra goodies!



One of the few case badges I would actually use.



Now I can finish the other side's rad guard of the case.



And a few Bitspower Fanguards i have some plans with.





Back to the connectors.



Yes I was bored on this rainy Sunday afternoon








Meet BitScorpion!





(Yes I know, the scissors are missing, didn't have any more







)



I want to thank Vincent again for this wonderful sponsoring!


----------



## csm725

Loving the scorpion!


----------



## Psycho666

ok...bitscorpion IS awesome...but...uhh...shouldn't you be working on some mod right now?


----------



## l3p

Thanks, and yes, i certainly should


----------



## pepejovi

Nice scorpion!


----------



## DirectOverkill

nice scorp. put some uv fluid in the legs and illuminate it


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DirectOverkill*


nice scorp. put some uv fluid in the legs and illuminate it










*just realized someones briliance*

do it, do it, do it... prity plzzzzz?


----------



## ScytheNoire

That's a lot of Bitspower


----------



## DirectOverkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScytheNoire;15253589*
> That's a lot of Bitspower


justified as long as it stay that way


----------



## shnur

I love this build! Definitely looking forward the near future


----------



## nooisy

best...mod..ever!!!! gj m8, keep the good work!


----------



## Kortwa

A very inspiring build! Keep up the great work.


----------



## l3p

Still in doubt if I´m going to use the Bitspower fanguards inside the case. The "Enermax Vegas effect" will still be visible if I use them.









Now I received the Bitspower fanguards I could finally finish the last out of 3 radguards in the case.





Made a "little" video of it as promised.
Was able to create a 5 minute video out of 2 hours of material













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TALDh3dyuw[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## k.3nny

Awesome







!


----------



## lvl8Hacker

ASUS wrist band FTW!!


----------



## SrdrKerim

Best build i've ever see!
Really good job.

Sub'd!







u Rock!


----------



## l3p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k.3nny*


Awesome







!


Dank je K.3nny









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lvl8Hacker*


ASUS wrist band FTW!!










I love it, I even wear it at work, cause of some wrist problems









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SrdrKerim*


Best build i've ever see!
Really good job.

Sub'd!







u Rock!


I did see a lot of projects that rocked out this one.
Thanks a lot m8


----------



## gtsteviiee

roses are red, violets are blue, pornhub is down,﻿ this will have to do.


----------



## nzftw

WOW!







you really did make a hole look nice!

Talk about a time consuming mod...2 hours!


----------



## Awkwardly Awesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


roses are red, violets are blue, pornhub is down,﻿ this will have to do.


I almost spit my coffee out on my keyboard.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Awkwardly Awesome*


I almost spit my coffee out on my keyboard.










lol same here


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Awkwardly Awesome*


I almost spit my coffee out on my keyboard.


















guess I'm not as as u guys... I had to go get the role of paper towels


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Awkwardly Awesome*


I *almost* spit my coffee out on my keyboard.


















guess I'm not as as u guys... I had to go get the role of paper towels


----------



## l3p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


roses are red, violets are blue, pornhub is down,﻿ this will have to do.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Awkwardly Awesome*


I almost spit my coffee out on my keyboard.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*









guess I'm not as as u guys... I had to go get the role of paper towels


----------



## l3p

Got an order from MNPCTech.



Always had something with the MNPCTech fanguards, thought this one would fit perfectly!



















Guess I'm going for the M4 socket button heads.


----------



## Psycho666

wow those fanguards are nice








this just keeps getting better


----------



## pepejovi

Really, really sexy fanguards!


----------



## spRICE

The brushed anodized aluminum on the fanguards matches perfectly with the case







.


----------



## l3p

Was going to do an update this weekend again but an unexpected package came in.

Had to unpack that first with my daughter, she loves it! (So do I)









Here some more photos  from the unboxing in a higher resolution (2560px), and the products I already had.



Came in contact with Dremel a few months ago.
When I told them I didn't use a dremel at all for my previous project they really wanted me to use their products for any future mods.
Deal!







































Thanks a very very lot DremelÂ®!
Videos where I'll be working with this nice stuff will come soon!


----------



## Furball Zen

Geez, thats like one of everything they make....ill take the router table


----------



## spRICE

That's really awesome!


----------



## dteg

all those dremel pictures but we still don't even know what model dremel they sent!!









edit: i see you have it posted up on your website nvm







i'm relatively surprised they only sent you a 300series though..


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15586669*
> all those dremel pictures but we still don't even know what model dremel they sent!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: i see you have it posted up on your website nvm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm relatively surprised they only sent you a 300series though..


Just saw that... I'm surprised as well... And I'm utterly drooling... I am waiting until black Friday, but I plan to get the table, press, and "work station" as well for my dremel







... Idk what I would do without it


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen;15581714*
> Geez, thats like one of everything they make....ill take the router table


Oh man, they got lots and lots of more stuff








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spRICE;15583984*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's really awesome!


Thanks spRICE








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15586669*
> all those dremel pictures but we still don't even know what model dremel they sent!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: i see you have it posted up on your website nvm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm relatively surprised they only sent you a 300series though..


I bought the Dremel 300 myself a few months ago


----------



## dteg

wait so they sent you everything EXCEPT a dremel...i guess it wouldn't have made sense since you had already bought one but still...


----------



## l3p

Well I could make a wish list from the site and was told they would choose from that.
So didn't choose a dremel since i already have one








The good VERY good news was ... They sent me the complete list with even more then one from some articles


----------



## dteg

ohh, that's cool..


----------



## pepejovi

You're creating an illusion that case modding actually gives you stuff for free


----------



## DirectOverkill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


You're creating an illusion that case modding actually gives you stuff for free










LOL. I was thinking the same thing


----------



## l3p

Here an explanation why it all takes a little longer then expected









Well some packages took a few months to arrive.
Also the 2 Matrix cards from Asus will not find it's place in my mod cause of a little mistake








Rogier from Asus Benelux fully compensated this with the best news I could get...
Instead of 2 Matrix cards..... An Asus Mars II !!!! (And yes I want to watercool it







)
Thanks Rogier, you really rock!!!

Another thing that kept me from going on.. my attic is completely ready to mod there.
The problem is, my 1 yr old daughter sleeps very bad. (Yes she's like her dad, starts living when it's dark)
So I moved the pc downstairs again this weekend. Now i can go on modding in the night









Changed the black and blue Asus GX800 for a black and red Asus GX900





Also been playing again with the RGB leds, want to place 2 strips on both sides for a nice effect.





Maybe going to use an RF controller, going to test this week if that one has a red-glow-up-and-down function.





And a picture of how cosy I'm sitting at the kitchen table again.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Here an explanation why it all takes a little longer then expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well some packages took a few months to arrive.
> Also the 2 Matrix cards from Asus will not find it's place in my mod cause of a little mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogier from Asus Benelux fully compensated this with the best news I could get...
> Instead of 2 Matrix cards..... An Asus Mars II !!!! (And yes I want to watercool it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Thanks Rogier, you really rock!!!
> Another thing that kept me from going on.. my attic is completely ready to mod there.
> The problem is, my 1 yr old daughter sleeps very bad. (Yes she's like her dad, starts living when it's dark)
> So I moved the pc downstairs again this weekend. Now i can go on modding in the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed the black and blue Asus GX800 for a black and red Asus GX900
> *snip*


first of all, nice mouse









second, i love haw you just have a box of mre fittings laying on your desk then most of us have ever used in our life







and jc... did u get the mouse prity much cause it matched the rest of teh build?


----------



## l3p

With a tubeless loop you just need extra fittings








I didn't get the mouse, bought the GX800, sold it again and bought the GX900


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> With a tubeless loop you just need extra fittings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I didn't get the mouse*, bought the GX800, sold it again and bought the GX900


lol... i guess im gonna learn that soon







... and sry... i speak american... not english... i meant buy


----------



## iCrap

Wow that looks great. What LED RGB Strip is that? i would like to get one myself


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... i guess im gonna learn that soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and sry... i speak american... not english... i meant buy


Lol sorry i forgot it means the same in american








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Wow that looks great. What LED RGB Strip is that? i would like to get one myself


I bought mine second hand from some one, so don't know where it's from. This strip has 60 leds per meter.
There are a lot of complete sets available, look for a set like these in your country.


----------



## Jingiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Wow that looks great. What LED RGB Strip is that? i would like to get one myself


http://www.ebay.com/itm/110751210189?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Is where I bought mine, arrived in 12days from China to NYC.

As for the power you can just connect it to any 12v line on your PSU.

As for the connectors I too swapped them out for 4pin PWM headers for easy installation.


----------



## axipher

Great build, definitely subbed


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jingiko*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110751210189?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Is where I bought mine, arrived in 12days from China to NYC.
> As for the power you can just connect it to any 12v line on your PSU.
> As for the connectors I too swapped them out for 4pin PWM headers for easy installation.


Thanks for the link man! Really appreciated!


----------



## vercomtech

Looking great! I can't wait to see the final product


----------



## l3p

Ok .. a small teaser how it would look aircooled








More pics coming up this weekend!


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Ok .. a small teaser how it would look aircooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics coming up this weekend!
> *snip*


that mars II cooler looks pretty slick in there.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> that mars II cooler looks pretty slick in there.


My thoughts exactly








Do Want!!!


----------



## Rognin

What water block will you find for that Mars (or unless I'm mistaken by the way you wrote that sentence)????

I am really curious!


----------



## l3p

I was thinking about the 2 universal EK blocks i was going to use for the matrix cards.
The (small) problem will be the NF200 and VRM's i guess. Maybe could cool them passive since there are 2 x 140mm from the rad blowing right at it.


----------



## sawjai526

Your build is very unique, definitely great ideas!!! keep up the great work(much like previous build)!!!


----------



## csm725

l3p, you can buy copper heatsinks for the VRM's and the NF200 chip if it worries you.


----------



## K62-RIG

That build of yours is absolutely brilliant. I just read all 19 pages and have got that tune you played in your video clip in my head now (thanks







). If I were you I'd put that in for rig of the month on guru3d.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> l3p, you can buy copper heatsinks for the VRM's and the NF200 chip if it worries you.


Yeah get some heatsinks for the VRM and NF200, at least I wouldn't dare to run that kind of beast while cooling the vrm passive


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sawjai526*
> 
> Your build is very unique, definitely great ideas!!! keep up the great work(much like previous build)!!!


Thanks m8!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> l3p, you can buy copper heatsinks for the VRM's and the NF200 chip if it worries you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Yeah get some heatsinks for the VRM and NF200, at least I wouldn't dare to run that kind of beast while cooling the vrm passive


Thanks for the input!
Saw some from swiftech and revoltech already.
How about these ones?




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> That build of yours is absolutely brilliant. I just read all 19 pages and have got that tune you played in your video clip in my head now (thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). If I were you I'd put that in for rig of the month on guru3d.


"I heard you say!" ?








If the mod is good enough for ROTM I still would want to finish the watercooling first








Thanks a lot man!


----------



## csm725

Both look fine, just make sure they are copper, and that they will fit on the VRM's / NF200 chip - most of them come with thermal adhesive on the bottom for easy mounting.


----------



## SgtMunky

...so much awesomeness, I have spent most of my evening reading this.

I didn't realize it was still work in progress and died a little inside once I realized there aren't finished photo's


----------



## l3p

I'm sorry for not being ready yet








Still need to get all of this watercooled, windowed and lightened up


----------



## SgtMunky

Such an awesome built though, so clean

I'm a sucker for a large case though, but I wish I could just get along with a smaller case









Saying that my TJ07 arrives on monday... LOL


----------



## l3p

Some unpacking pictures from the monstrous Asus MARS II.










Yes... monstrous!













Small compare how high it is.




And how it would look air cooled.







Huh... 24pin in a gpu?












2 x 24 pins












'Few' cm longer then a Gene-Z.




Let's open it up.










And clean it.




Hmm...
















Going to be a 'pita' to watercool it with these blocks.
One way would be to make new hold-down-plates.







While I was posting these pictures on Facebook I already got an offer from Daniel | Mr3D to design an EKWB look-a-like fullcover block!!!
Right after I posted Daniel wanted to do that, someone else offered to CNC mill it for me... Thanks a very lot both of you!!!
More news soon












Oh it's number 514 out of 999.




Thought it would be funny to re-buy my first used Asus card for this occasion.
Asus TNT 2 meets MARS 2












I want to thank Rogier and Milan from Asus Benelux and Asus HQ for sponsoring 'L4N' and all the help they offered!!


----------



## [T]yphoon

ffs dude, why do i keep seeing you everywhere?








j/k L3p

join the DOU (Dutch Overclockers Unite) if you havent









EDIT: Subbed it btw


----------



## Xristo

Oh hell yeah ! i loved your L3p desk project , i hope this is just as awsome







i have shown all my mates your desk , so jealous of your work !

Thats graphic card is massive OMG , it comes packed in a monitor box 0_0 wow i cannot believe you pulled an asus mars II apart already









Goodluck man , cant wait to see it all finished .


----------



## naizarak

that mars II is a beast, just look at all those VRM's lol. nice build you've got there, it really is amazing how you've been able to stuff all that hardware into such a small case.


----------



## spRICE

That looks REALLY cool aircooled.


----------



## protzman

Jesus. that lapping got me [fa pp in g]!

You are the f**king man l3p and in the least non-**** way i would totally blow a load all over that computer, and your awesome modding skills!

subbed and forever a fan


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[T]yphoon*
> 
> ffs dude, why do i keep seeing you everywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k L3p
> join the DOU (Dutch Overclockers Unite) if you havent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Subbed it btw


Hi Typhoon, thanks!








Please remind me when I finished this project and I will








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> Oh hell yeah ! i loved your L3p desk project , i hope this is just as awsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have shown all my mates your desk , so jealous of your work !
> Thats graphic card is massive OMG , it comes packed in a monitor box 0_0 wow i cannot believe you pulled an asus mars II apart already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodluck man , cant wait to see it all finished .


Thanks for the compliment m8!
Just need some time to finish it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> that mars II is a beast, just look at all those VRM's lol. nice build you've got there, it really is amazing how you've been able to stuff all that hardware into such a small case.


Thanks!
Still not full enough








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spRICE*
> 
> That looks REALLY cool aircooled.


Yeah it really does, but ...I'm a watercooling addict








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Jesus. that lapping got me [fa pp in g]!
> You are the f**king man l3p and in the least non-**** way i would totally blow a load all over that computer, and your awesome modding skills!
> subbed and forever a fan


LMAO








Please don't blow anything anywhere near me please, I WILL use my dremel to defend!








Thanks a lot man!!


----------



## [T]yphoon

hey l3p, can you make a nice rig for me?
(you should make a nice badge for the L4n as well like you did on the D3sk







)


----------



## vercomtech

I'm loving the old TNT 2 card, brings back memories of the old days


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[T]yphoon*
> 
> hey l3p, can you make a nice rig for me?
> (you should make a nice badge for the L4n as well like you did on the D3sk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Wish I had time for that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> I'm loving the old TNT 2 card, brings back memories of the old days


Same here!
I actually bought this one AND a Diamond Monster 3D 4MB 3dfx just for the memories.
Played Turok 2 online back then


----------



## TheBadBull

subbed and pleased.








keep on moddin'


----------



## SheaGA

Sub,, guy this thing is LOOKIN GOOD. But you know and I know that mars has to have a full coverage sexy block on it, you should call your boys over at EK, I bet they would jump on it.


----------



## [T]yphoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[T]yphoon*
> 
> hey l3p, can you make a nice rig for me?
> (you should make a nice badge for the L4n as well like you did on the D3sk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had time for that
Click to expand...

i know you have time for that


----------



## golfergolfer

dammit i wish i got here sooner but this is amazing!!! I would pay you so much if you could do a desk like yours for me







Subbed and cant wait to see how this turns out


----------



## HSG502

Sweet Jesus this build is amazing. Subbed and good luck with what is looking to be a really awesome project.


----------



## SgtMunky

...and now my pc feels inadequate again...


----------



## Rognin

I hadn't said anything for the NF200 as I didn't understand what you meant. The thing is directly ON the video card PCB; that's a bummer...

I dunno about those blocks, yeah it'll cool off the chips, but the rest of the card with heat sinks might look weird. The fan shroud on top might give it a better style, but as a previous poster stated... ask EK to make a block for you. It'd be that much better!

Looking awesome L3P, keep up the good work!


----------



## Starbomba

A watercooled MARS II with full body block? i'm all for that. Subbed


----------



## l3p

Thanks guys










The 'always smiling' Mr 3D (design) and Quepee from GoT (CNC milling) both really want to do this!!
Just because it's a challenge for them too!

Here's an update already, it's not finished yet but the basis is there









I had to go to work right away
Photos, measuring, info and more photos.
So for who wants to know how that goes ..









First a clear picture from the PCB
(source: techpowerup.com)



After that Daniel needed a lot of sizes.



















He could go on with the first design of the fullcover.







I made a simple paint picture for all the sizes and heights.









Daniel could go on with that again.







And the first impression.
Still looks boring but more will come











Maybe till tomorrow!


----------



## k.3nny

Damn, Thats some treu spirit!


----------



## Rognin

NOM NOM NOM!!!!


----------



## Hatfieco

Subbed. Amazing build man. The attention to detail is incredible, very good work.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe till tomorrow!


----------



## axipher

Wow, that is insane


----------



## l3p

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Starbomba

Watercooled MARS II? Too bad they're worth an arm, a leg and spare change, you could actually SLI two of them in a mATX build for the win. You'd need a beefier PSU though









Subbed for awesomeness.


----------



## SgtMunky

...I hope one day I can own something as awesome as that card







Where do you even go to get it?

The effort you put into this build, and your previous, shows. I keep seeing your desk build on websites showing off office layouts etc, such as lifehacker


----------



## tipo33

That is amazing work. Sub'd.


----------



## l3p

Thanks all!

Didn't plan to do anything today but received a package and my fingers started to tingle











Still in love with the red GT fins
Problem is I promised to watercool them.











But an idea popped in.
Hmm Corsair uses M2.5 ... Don't have them and certainly not longer ones :\



Ok re-tap them with M3 ...





That works, now the rest.





The fins work fine, they get pretty hot when cutting them











And done.



An EK block with some rad fins I love


----------



## Acefire

Wow that is awsome.

I don't want to sound like a bother, but could you upload your updates to the original post? It becomes increasingly frustrating to sift through pages to find the pictures.


----------



## pepejovi

Nice job with those RAM fins! Looks great


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Wow that is awsome.
> I don't want to sound like a bother, but could you upload your updates to the original post? It becomes increasingly frustrating to sift through pages to find the pictures.


You mean with chapters or something? Do you have a good example what looks best?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Nice job with those RAM fins! Looks great


Thanks m8!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Nice job with those RAM fins! Looks great


Finland sticking together








That's one of such small things not everyone bothers paying attention to, but those unique details make the build so much better.


----------



## goldbranch

Incredible and damn creative







. This is my 1st time ever on OCN going through 20+ pages at one time and I can't wait for more.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Finland sticking together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of such small things not everyone bothers paying attention to, but those unique details make the build so much better.


My guess is he had nothing to do at the time and was fiddling around with them when he got the idea


----------



## spRICE

I've never thought of that for the ram. Awesome idea!


----------



## [T]yphoon

Looks nice l3p


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> My guess is he had nothing to do at the time and was fiddling around with them when he got the idea


lol quite likely


----------



## cy-one

awesome, subbed


----------



## K62-RIG

Epic build mate. +rep


----------



## MetallicAcid

Holy ****, this is the best build I have EVER seen. Period.

Drooled. Loved. Subbed.

By the way, how did your Mrs. ever agree to you building and modding?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Wow that is awsome.
> I don't want to sound like a bother, but could you upload your updates to the original post? It becomes increasingly frustrating to sift through pages to find the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean with chapters or something? Do you have a good example what looks best?
Click to expand...

Alatar has made a really nice looking little template for his build log here.


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Holy ****, this is the best build I have EVER seen. Period.
> Drooled. Loved. Subbed.
> By the way, how did your Mrs. ever agree to you building and modding?


thanks a lot man!
She never did








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Alatar has made a really nice looking little template for his build log here.


Will do that as soon as I have some spare time!

Small update









Drilling and tapping the small radiator to M4.







And back to the MarsII block









Daniel has been very busy with it last week.
Really this guy owns















Copper part done.



While he was busy with this I had to think of something for the POM part.
Got a spontaneous idea to recycle the red aluminum parts from the original cooler.
Off course with paint











Daniel didn't know what to think of it but we went for it
Time for me to measure again













And re-measuring. That guy thinks about everything.



And the result.







Daniel really liked it a lot at the end too, I'm completely in love!








Here the renders.







What do you guys think about it?

Only thing he wants from me is as much possible friends on Facebook, so please go ahead if you can guys








Mr3D a.k.a. Daniel!


----------



## Bouf0010




----------



## Blizlake

Man oh man, this guy should design waterblocks full time. Jeezh. So, when'll this go from paper to metal?


----------



## TheBadBull

uuuhh.... wow


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> 
> What do you guys think about it?]


that something that awesome shouldn't be allowed to exist


----------



## cy-one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> that something that awesome shouldn't be allowed to exist


QFT


----------



## spRICE

That is the prettiest waterblock that I have EVER seen


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> that something that awesome shouldn't be allowed to exist


What do you mean "shouldn't be allowed to exist"?? It should be that EVERYONE in the world should have the privilege of owning one!!!!!

IT OWNS!


----------



## l3p

Thanks for all the replies guys!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Man oh man, this guy should design waterblocks full time. Jeezh. So, when'll this go from paper to metal?


I think soon








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> What do you mean "shouldn't be allowed to exist"?? It should be that EVERYONE in the world should have the privilege of owning one!!!!!
> IT OWNS!


If everyone owned one like these I would create a block for the Asus GT520


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Thanks for all the replies guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone owned one like these I would create a block for the Asus GT520


I'll bet people would buy waterblocks with that design.

Maybe a green and a different shape for nVidia cards, but still


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> What do you guys think about it?
> Only thing he wants from me is as much possible friends on Facebook, so please go ahead if you can guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr3D a.k.a. Daniel!


I think that the block needs somekind of writing on it. Nothing big, but something sexy.


----------



## derickwm

Damn. Diggin that block. Would have loved to watercool mine. You better be getting two


----------



## swOrd_fish

hey l3p!

landed on this thread just today and worth it reading such 25 pages!








i'm totally awed how you dealt with *everything* along with your progress, your attention to details were excellent.
and hey.... even your boredom counts there, that 'scorpion' ? it came out that beautiful.
you're not just a darn modder/craftsman but there's an artist hiding inside you, that's a fine sculpture you got there! why not request for a new set of those fittings and stuffs from your sponsor and build a new one but with with the pinchers this time lol.
go take that rig at guru3D for a spin soon as you finished and we all know who will win!









definitely i'll be waiting for your updates more than my Windows/AV's








you are simply amazing, man!


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> I think that the block needs somekind of writing on it. Nothing big, but something sexy.


Don't worry about the backside








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Damn. Diggin that block. Would have loved to watercool mine. You better be getting two


Thanks a lot m8!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swOrd_fish*
> 
> hey l3p!
> landed on this thread just today and worth it reading such 25 pages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm totally awed how you dealt with *everything* along with your progress, your attention to details were excellent.
> and hey.... even your boredom counts there, that 'scorpion' ? it came out that beautiful.
> you're not just a darn modder/craftsman but there's an artist hiding inside you, that's a fine sculpture you got there! why not request for a new set of those fittings and stuffs from your sponsor and build a new one but with with the pinchers this time lol.
> go take that rig at guru3D for a spin soon as you finished and we all know who will win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitely i'll be waiting for your updates more than my Windows/AV's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are simply amazing, man!


Thanks a lot m8!
I'm just a guy who loves to play with pc's with passion. The desk build just gave me much more possibilities








Couldn't do all this without the sponsors


----------



## MetallicAcid

Oh thank you god for the almighty sponsor!! Oh thou haft brungeth joy and serenity to this humble man (me).


----------



## henry9419

That is simply amazing...i was gonna go red and black on my next build, but anything i make is gonna look like a pile of crap in comparison, cant wait to see the final product, oh btw how does the drillpress for the dremel work? And do u have a larger collet so you can use larger bits in it?


----------



## shaks

That's a great "little" computer, so much power from tit's size.
Fantastic work done to it). Huge respect to you making everything look like it was destined to be in that system!


----------



## FlamingMidget

<

Demands moar photos pweeeez







UPDATE! lol


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Thread moved to Sponsored


----------



## lambecrikas

It's... So... Awesome....


----------



## Blizlake

^ You know what would be even more awesome?

Update!









edit: pls?


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> ^ You know what would be even more awesome?
> 
> Update!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: pls?


this

i wanted more of this, so i scrolled through all the pages again.
when is daniel finished with that dam gud lookin' block?


----------



## Sammca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Tell me about it bud! My lifestyle is exactly the same, right down to the hours and young child (except my son is 18 months). Trying to spare a few hours - and not to mention a few quid - is pretty tough!
> Loving the project, it's coming along nicely.


Me too, I see a club coming on!! My daughters 16 months this week.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Man oh man, this guy should design waterblocks full time. Jeezh. So, when'll this go from paper to metal?


It haz begun! i saw some RAW footage, im inlove


----------



## Nebacanezer

Amazing build so far, can't wait to see the finished version.


----------



## dark_fighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> It haz begun! i saw some RAW footage, im inlove


WHERE???


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark_fighter*
> 
> WHERE???


Sorry mate, He need to let people see, im not gonna show it


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dark_fighter*
> 
> WHERE???
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry mate, He need to let people see, im not gonna show it
Click to expand...

Indeed. But I can tell ya, it's cool.


----------



## dark_fighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Sorry mate, He need to let people see, im not gonna show it


you mean he needed opinions from other people? i don't understand you, sry :/


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Mr3D a.k.a. Daniel!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*


This


----------



## l3p

Will give you guys an update with video's this evening.







(Thats within 6 hours)


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Will give you guys an update with video's this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thats within 6 hours)


C'mon c'mon c'mon, I'm off to Netherlands (Helmond) in 8 hours!


----------



## dark_fighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Will give you guys an update with video's this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thats within 6 hours)


2 to go! (?)


----------



## l3p

And another small update









The top panel.

Was walking around for a while with this idea. Want the plexi window to be flush with the black brushed aluminum.
But with only handwork I don't see it succeed. 0.5mm difference will be visible.
So decided to let the plexi be lasered and then try to get the window in by hand. (Thanks Brian!)
Will also take the opportunity to let the small logo's be lasered too, no names, just logo's.

This is the idea



Then first of all I want to thank Daniel and Ivo again for all the effort. Even till now (







) they still have fun in doing this









Blocks for the POM Top and the aluminum backplate.



And the milling













Still a bit rough.













After some sanding.



Never saw a backplate without bolts or holes in sight before







(Daniel ftw!)



The plan is to get it anodized in black and then mill in something.



And then the POM block. Some more explaining here.
For example this is 1/100 of the code the machine will go to create the block.









G2X82.098Y1.193I0.J-5.5
G1X126.96Y-14.456
G3X127.125Y-14.484I.165J.472
G3X127.17Y-14.482I0.J.5
G1X134.562Y-13.804
G2X135.064Y-13.781I.502J-5.477
G2X140.359Y-17.791I0.J-5.5
G1X140.584Y-18.592
G3X140.917Y-18.934I.481J.135
G1X170.725Y-28.234
G3X170.874Y-28.257I.149J.477
G3X171.346Y-27.921I0.J.5
G1X176.469Y-13.198
G2X181.161Y-9.529I5.194J-1.808
G1X236.129Y-4.486
G3X236.437Y-4.342I-.046J.498
G1X240.668Y-.111
G2X244.557Y1.5I3.889J-3.889



First a rubber cord a little smaller then the block is placed on the workspace.
This so the machine can suck it vacuum to the plate, off course it shouldn't move a mm.



First the holes and the basis shape.



Then adjust the rubber cord so the machine can go on.





And milling again.



The result.











Till the next update... the copperblock


----------



## Arslay

Awesome case and looking forward to finished thing....

Does the case scream "Microwave" to anyone else?


----------



## l3p

What do you mean?


----------



## protzman

great work!


----------



## Original Sin

That's insane, sick water block.. you should be payed in gold and virgins for this


----------



## MetallicAcid

WOOOOOOT AN UPDATE!!










Just keeps looking better and better L3p. I have high hopes for this build


----------



## johnko1

This is by far the best build log of 2012/11/10/09/08/07 etc.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> This is by far the best build log of 2012/11/10/09/08/07 etc.


No it's not, the L3P D3SK was.
The block looks great, can't wait to see it finished! You don't happen to live anywhere near helmond, do you?


----------



## l3p

Thanks for the compliments guys!









I live about 186 km from Helmond Bliz, for Dutch standards that's not nextdoor


----------



## Blizlake

^
Ahh damn. I'd guess northern Netherlands then







Well at least your rig is safe now








I'm visiting my friends family with her, driving amsterdam-utrecht-helmond so I can kiss the ground on Sneijder's birthplace








edit: 20km away from utrecht it seems


----------



## The.Crusher

Amazing stuff man! You and your friends are doing a great job!


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Simply amazing. This is honestly the best combination of case mods/build logs I've ever seen. Simply all of the work you put into this, making sure every detail was perfect amazes me.

If I were you, I'd enter this into a contest. I have absolutely no doubt that you would win some. This work is honestly an inspiration to potential modders.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> No it's not, the L3P D3SK was.
> The block looks great, can't wait to see it finished! You don't happen to live anywhere near helmond, do you?


I'm just saying my opinion and you can't change that.You like d3sk more,I like this


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> No it's not, the L3P D3SK was.
> The block looks great, can't wait to see it finished! You don't happen to live anywhere near helmond, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying my opinion and you can't change that.You like d3sk more,I like this
Click to expand...

Dude, relax? Y u so serious, it's not like I was actually telling you that you're wrong or anything...


----------



## deafboy

Amazing! Absolutely love every aspect of this...


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Dude, relax? Y u so serious, it's not like I was actually telling you that you're wrong or anything...


I'm sorry,I had a really bad day


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Dude, relax? Y u so serious, it's not like I was actually telling you that you're wrong or anything...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry,I had a really bad day
Click to expand...

NP, I should've put a smiley in the end









ETA on when the block is ready?


----------



## l3p

Take it easy guys
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The.Crusher*
> 
> Amazing stuff man! You and your friends are doing a great job!


Thanks!! Also from the other guys!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> Simply amazing. This is honestly the best combination of case mods/build logs I've ever seen. Simply all of the work you put into this, making sure every detail was perfect amazes me.
> If I were you, I'd enter this into a contest. I have absolutely no doubt that you would win some. This work is honestly an inspiration to potential modders.


Thanks a lot m8!! Well I only do this to inspire others, who on earth has a Mars II unused for over 3 months
 







Maybe one day I will try a competition, first need to finish it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Amazing! Absolutely love every aspect of this...


Thanks man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> ETA on when the block is ready?


The Copper part is ordered and will arrive this week, so no clue yet


----------



## MiriV

My face reading every page of this thread:


----------



## gr3nd3l

Just finished reading every update on the build. This is absolutely amazing.
I was already amazed before I got to the waterblock part and then I just









Keep up the great work!


----------



## bruflot

pfft.. I can do like, waaaay better than that 

As you all realized, I'm just joking








Really nice build l3p, I was amused by your L3P D3sk some time ago when I first saw it, so when I saw this topic I was literally in tears!


----------



## l3p

Thanks a lot guys!









Small update








(Slowly we're getting there)

First of all I want to announce a new sponsor .. Corsair!
After the Bit-Tech MOTY they contacted me for sponsoring this project.
(If you only knew how glad I am with this!)







Thanks Corsair!!



And ordered a laser cutted en engraved casewindow.



If I ever win the lotto ...
















Done.



And one day later











Quick preview.



This weekend first saw it in and then a very lot of sanding I guess.



And another test.


----------



## TheBadBull




----------



## Nebacanezer

I am absolutely amazed. I am also drooling like a mad dog lol


----------



## protzman

y so nice?


----------



## deafboy

Oooh, nice! Loving it.


----------



## Blizlake

Oh wow, love the red leds! You think you could combine the strips somehow?


----------



## l3p

Well was thinking about using red only actually







Using blue also makes this one like a disco


----------



## deafboy

Definitely red...

although, I do like a good disco


----------



## rockcoeur

If you guys are wondering, here's what you can do with these strips:


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> If you guys are wondering, here's what you can do with these strips:


lol he sounds so irritated, why even finish the video if he's so mad!


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> lol he sounds so irritated, why even finish the video if he's so mad!


I was tired when I filmed it. These were lying on my table for a week and a half just waiting to get filmed, so I wanted to get that out of the way. Didn't sound so bad IMO.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> lol he sounds so irritated, why even finish the video if he's so mad!
> 
> 
> 
> I was tired when I filmed it. These were lying on my table for a week and a half just waiting to get filmed, so I wanted to get that out of the way. Didn't sound so bad IMO.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!
Click to expand...

lol, owned?








Might have been a slight tone of frustration or irritation in your voice but nice video either way.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> lol, owned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have been a slight tone of frustration or irritation in your voice but nice video either way.


Now that you guys mentionned it, I can hear it... Might film it again when they're installed in my case.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> Now that you guys mentionned it, I can hear it... Might film it again when they're installed in my case.


i wouldnt worry about it lol they are just mistaking your quebec accent for irritation


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> i wouldnt worry about it lol they are just mistaking your quebec accent for irritation


We can hear I sigh a lot though... I kinda sound depressed


----------



## Gokuuk

Just wanted to say, that I made an account here because of this mod-project =).

I got linked here while looking for different WC stores in Denmark, and some other dude liked where this was going too: http://www.octeamdenmark.com/forums/vandkoeling/9073-projekt-l3p-l4n-se-fullcover-til-mars-ii-blive-lavet.html

So now i've read through all the posts and poked some good mates of mine about it, just wanted to add some more hype to the whole thing. You certainly have a lot of skill, a good eye and pedantisism as a close friend, so it's been (like a lot of others already have noted) a real joy to follow along the journey.

And as a footnote, my girlfriend is also amazed at your work and just happens to be Dutch while we're at it







.

Will definitely be following this as it nears completion, lots of props to you man.


----------



## Nebacanezer

I demand an update...I check everyday hahaha

MOAR PICTURES PL0X


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gokuuk*
> 
> Just wanted to say, that I made an account here because of this mod-project =).
> I got linked here while looking for different WC stores in Denmark, and some other dude liked where this was going too: http://www.octeamdenmark.com/forums/vandkoeling/9073-projekt-l3p-l4n-se-fullcover-til-mars-ii-blive-lavet.html
> So now i've read through all the posts and poked some good mates of mine about it, just wanted to add some more hype to the whole thing. You certainly have a lot of skill, a good eye and pedantisism as a close friend, so it's been (like a lot of others already have noted) a real joy to follow along the journey.
> And as a footnote, my girlfriend is also amazed at your work and just happens to be Dutch while we're at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Will definitely be following this as it nears completion, lots of props to you man.


Thanks for creating an account, telling me about the topic and for the very nice compliments!!








"Groetjes" to you and your wife








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> I demand an update...I check everyday hahaha
> MOAR PICTURES PL0X


Consider it done


----------



## l3p

Ok ..this is the first and the last time I'm modding a case with 5mm thick walls and a 3mm thick panel!!









First a double layer of painters tape.



Then re-locating the spot.



And double check it.



Also tightening it very well so I can mark it without moving.



And a triple check.



Drilling the holes was easy











Also taped the jigsaw and got my MNPC glasses.
(Without glasses it always takes me 1 minute to get something in my eyes







)



All under it.



Done sawing.



The fitting :/



Extra protection for the edges.



Polishing the round edges.



Now the straight pieces.
I always use the file skewed, this way you have more surface and you will get it much more straight.



3 hours of filing further (yes three!) it finally fits with some power.





Need to file the points there where the pressure is too high.



Finishing it with a small fine file.



And getting the old knife back to remove the small curls.
Can't do it with a file since it will have skewed edges again



You can see the difference before and after the knife.



Painting the edges again with matt black paint.





Window in and use rubber glue.
After that remove the remnants again. (Was a kind of a mess)



But don't worry. Removing the tape on the other side for the first results.





And a quick test











Tomorrow will fill up some minuscule edges with glue. Am tired of it now








Must say I'm very satisfied..









Till next week







)


----------



## gr3nd3l

Wow, just wow...


----------



## Blizlake

I'm speechless.... All I can say really.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Can i touch it?


----------



## pepejovi

The amount of effort put into that was amazing, you were so precise with it all.. Nice going!


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i touch it?


This!


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> Now that you guys mentionned it, I can hear it... Might film it again when they're installed in my case.


Just giving you a hard time man nbd! was a good demo tho 4 sure


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Just giving you a hard time man nbd! was a good demo tho 4 sure


I appreciate constructive feedback. And thanks!


----------



## TheDarkBeast

sorry


----------



## MetallicAcid

Well done on a fine side panel!!


----------



## l3p

Thanks all of you!








Got a nice muscle pain from yesterday


----------



## TwentyCent

How the hell am I still not subscribed to this?







haha


----------



## dark_fighter

Very nice!!! :O

But when are we going to see the copper part of the waterblock??????


----------



## Nebacanezer

So glad I subscribed when I did lol.

The glass looks amazing and the colors...words fail to describe the pure sex that you are building there lol


----------



## kevingreenbmx

5mm aluminum! overkill much? haha

that may be the most perfect window job I have ever seen, bravo!


----------



## WusteHase

Absolutely amazing work. I'd seen pictures of your D3sk before, didn't realize until the other day that you had another build going. Spent all of my 2 hour internet blocks over the past 3 days (I'm deployed, only get 2 hours at a time of internet) going through here from page 1. I'll be checking back daily now to see what you've been up to







Keep up the amazing work! Truly inspiring.


----------



## Colonel Zay

Amazing work! Definitely checking back here regularly for updates. Awesome


----------



## drunkenvalley

Sorry, gotta go change my pants now.

Seriously, so much awesome in this thread. And I'm supposed to be finishing a math assignment while I'm doing this! e.e


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> Sorry, gotta go change my pants now.
> Seriously, so much awesome in this thread. And I'm supposed to be finishing a math assignment while I'm doing this! e.e


Lucky you, I gotta buy a new house!

Haha, anyways, awesome build l3p, can't wait for the waterblock to arrive!









Edit: Is it just me or have you already received the waterblock? Perhaps I skipped an update?


----------



## iShox

Cannot wait to see more of this. Subbed.


----------



## xulos

That's beautiful man. Waitin for mars block







.Nice work , subbed


----------



## l3p

Thanks again a lot guys!









This time maybe a bit boring update.
Changing, (not)fitting, measuring and some cable management.
(Sorry, no block update yet







)

First change the quad kit.



With 5 previous kits on other builds it was easy to remove the plates for the red fin fixation.
With 3 out of 4 it was impossible somehow.
Even with a hammer there were 2 sticks I couldn't replace.



Did see some horror pictures of removed heatsinks with the ram still on it so didn't want to do that either.
Also had another problem cause of hammering on it with 1 stick.



Then carefully drill it by hand.



And the tap by hand.



Got it fixed one hour later











2 red leds soldered and sleeved for the powerbutton.



Disabled the blue smd leds.



Wanted to test this together with the hardware that didn't run for a single minute yet.
(Incl. the hammered Ram and lapped Cpu)



Joy!
Ok... off ... fast ... no water in the cpu block yet











Next small problem...
I measured everything at the start...that was for Matrix cards, the Mars is a little longer.



Sawing again.



Discovering all kinds of convenient stuff in the yacht building industry.
Saw this last week, primer for all kinds of self adhesive stuff like ledstrips
They hang complete ceilings with Velcro with it.



Worth a try on the last radiator.



Did the corners with 3M Velcro, the edges with isolationtape.



Believe it or not ... It works to good .. Can't get it off with my bare hands











Had to file the fan on the back radiator after measuring with 7 different kinds of BP fittings to make the angle I wanted.



Still 2 prints to hide..



And the mess on the kitchen table again.



Not easy to hide 3 x 8 pin + 24 pin without a 'double bottom'.
Also sleeved the 2 sata cables.



Cover on top .. Till later this week


----------



## Citra

Looking good!


----------



## dark_fighter

like it









But what about the block? no news?


----------



## Nebacanezer

Sweet update, I wanted to cry a bit when I saw a hammer sitting next to RAM haha. Almost didn't scroll down for more pics









Keep the updates rolling mate


----------



## mannyfc

looking spectacular... thank you for giving me something to come home from work to


----------



## Vault Boy

Amazing work so far mate









cant wait to see thats mars 2 with its custom block!


----------



## MetallicAcid

I have a great idea! When your done building this computer, you can send it to me in Sweden!!

Any update is a good update, mate!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I have a great idea! When your done building this computer, you can send it to me in Sweden!!


Pfft... Oh Sweden, you make me laugh every time I hear your name... All you have is beautiful blonde women, great bands like raised fist and fractal design!









O wait a sec...


















edit: But we beat you i Innebandy VM! Hah, in your face!!









edit2: Oh yeah, update?


----------



## derickwm




----------



## l3p

Thanks again guys








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark_fighter*
> 
> like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what about the block? no news?


The copperpart had some delay cause of the price (€145)
I need to wait another week and then it will be for free








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Sweet update, I wanted to cry a bit when I saw a hammer sitting next to RAM haha. Almost didn't scroll down for more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the updates rolling mate


Lol! Well normally I also think hammers and memory don't go together.
But when I want to finish something all resources are allowed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Pfft... Oh Sweden, you make me laugh every time I hear your name... All you have is beautiful blonde women, great bands like raised fist and fractal design!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O wait a sec...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: But we beat you i Innebandy VM! Hah, in your face!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit2: Oh yeah, update?


You make me smile with your comments, keep em coming


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Did see some horror pictures of removed heatsinks with the ram still on it so didn't want to do that either.
> Also had another problem cause of hammering on it with 1 stick.


You know they make smaller hammers right? Next time you try removing ramsinks try *BARELY* heating the sinks with a heat gun. It will help soften the adhesive used to keep them. But be careful, if you get it too hot you could melt solder. At that point though you might as well be trying to melt the solder and wouldn't be able to hold on to them cause they'd be too hot.

But everything aside, You sir have great patience and that leads to great skill. Keep the work the work coming.


----------



## Evil262

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> You know they make smaller hammers right?


Who needs a small hammer when you have a huge hammer?


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> You know they make smaller hammers right?
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs a small hammer when you have a huge hammer?
Click to expand...

Who needs a hammer when you have a head as hard as mine?


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> You know they make smaller hammers right?
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs a small hammer when you have a huge hammer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs a hammer when you have a head as hard as mine?
Click to expand...

Look, I don't want to kill anyone, ok?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> You know they make smaller hammers right?
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs a small hammer when you have a huge hammer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs a hammer when you have a head as hard as mine?
Click to expand...

Who needs a hard head when Finns have viking axes?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Who needs a hard head when Finns have viking axes?


who needs a viking axe when you have a pile driver.......

wheres the update on the block!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Who needs a hard head when Finns have viking axes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who needs a viking axe when you have a pile driver.......
> 
> wheres the update on the block!
Click to expand...

pile driver? i smell AMD. SHUN! SHUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> pile driver? i smell AMD. SHUN! SHUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


My thoughts exactly








nice cat btw


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> pile driver? i smell AMD. SHUN! SHUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice cat btw
Click to expand...

Not mine. Was on kuvatON, i think.


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> You know they make smaller hammers right? Next time you try removing ramsinks try *BARELY* heating the sinks with a heat gun. It will help soften the adhesive used to keep them. But be careful, if you get it too hot you could melt solder. At that point though you might as well be trying to melt the solder and wouldn't be able to hold on to them cause they'd be too hot.
> 
> But everything aside, You sir have great patience and that leads to great skill. Keep the work the work coming.


I don't think they used some sort of adhesive since 1 out of 4 DID come loose easily.
I do use that method for other things in my work since the ouside part will get warmer and will expand.
But since this is very thin aluminum that won't help either.
Sorry bout the big hammer, it's the smallest I have and it still didn't work.
Ah well it's all solved now









Later this week an update about the backplate for the Mars


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Later this week an update about the backplate for the Mars


Isn't teasing against TOS ?








If not, it should be.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Hahaha I was just thinking the same thing. I find myself logging on every single day (multiple times) to check this build log. Sad life is sad lol


----------



## Chobbit

I really do want to cry and wish I had a patient creative bone in my body (and the funds) to do something like this









fantastic


----------



## dark_fighter

any news l3p?


----------



## bruflot

L3P, where have you been? You're making me nervous


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> L3P, where have you been? You're making me nervous


Busy with cross or something..? Seems to be viewing the thread atm though


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Busy with cross or something..? Seems to be viewing the thread atm though


He still is, perhaps he's making an update? One can only hope


----------



## l3p

Sorry guys, still no news about the copper-block :/
My friend Quepee has been sick quite some days, so he has a lot to catch up at work.
He's all better now so hopefully soon good news!

All I got for you guys is a design for the engraving.



And the backplate came back from the anodiser











These few weeks did give me some time to prepare my next build already








(First info and hardware pictures on site, buildlog will follow)


----------



## Blizlake

HAH, I KNEW IT! That you've been "busy" with cross that is. Shame that your friend has been sick, hope you'll be able to get the block soon 

So, is cross going to replace your current desk? I'm just looking at all the hardware pics and drooling... Those ssd's of yours should give quite nice speeds...


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> These few weeks did give me some time to prepare my next build already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (First info and hardware pictures on site, buildlog will follow)


ME GUSTA!!
One can simply not get enough of l3p









l3p + Dremel = Chuck Norris

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> One can simply not get enough of l3p





Spoiler: lol sorry, had to xD


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lol sorry, had to xD


----------



## Nebacanezer

Sweet little update, and I'm looking forward to your next build. Will there be a build log here for it as well?


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> HAH, I KNEW IT! That you've been "busy" with cross that is. Shame that your friend has been sick, hope you'll be able to get the block soon
> So, is cross going to replace your current desk? I'm just looking at all the hardware pics and drooling... Those ssd's of yours should give quite nice speeds...


How did you know!?








Just can't sit still that long








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lol sorry, had to xD


Really LMAO!!
My wife came looking what was wrong ... she didn't understand








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*


Hahaha brofist m8








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Sweet little update, and I'm looking forward to your next build. Will there be a build log here for it as well?


Certainly, already reserved a spot


----------



## csm725




----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> HAH, I KNEW IT! That you've been "busy" with cross that is. Shame that your friend has been sick, hope you'll be able to get the block soon
> So, is cross going to replace your current desk? I'm just looking at all the hardware pics and drooling... Those ssd's of yours should give quite nice speeds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you know!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just can't sit still that long
Click to expand...

I wandered to your website to check if you've updated other threads and just forgotten OCN, and came across Cross







So basically a wild guess really







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lol sorry, had to xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really LMAO!!
> My wife came looking what was wrong ... she didn't understand
Click to expand...

lol glad you like it







Didn't bother to try and explain the missus?


----------



## l3p

Women don't understand even if you explain them


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Women don't understand even if you explain them


Just like the time I tried to explain 'multitasking' to my ex..


----------



## l3p

Mine even called Yoda ... E.T. once.








(Made sure that really stayed once too







)


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> Just like the time I tried to explain 'multitasking' to my ex..


Tell her it's what she does when she's washing the dishes and making a sandwich at the same time


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Tell her it's what she does when she's washing the dishes and making a sandwich at the same time


just lol'd so hard i almost fell off my chair. girlfriend asked why... doh.


----------



## csm725

Hahahaha


----------



## Darr3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*


Whaaaaaa? My jaw dropped to the floor just now








Iv'e showed all my friends your other desk mod, but this? Jeez man, I cant wait!









+rep


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darr3n*
> 
> Whaaaaaa? My jaw dropped to the floor just now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iv'e showed all my friends your other desk mod, but this? Jeez man, I cant wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


Yeah, mine dropped too but to be realistic it's going to be hard to top L3P D3SK, that thing was/is just sick. Honestly if I had to choose from all the builds I've seen, that one is my favourite. Except that it should have blood red dye instead of green


----------



## bruflot

L3p,
Where'd you go?
I miss you so,
Seems like it's been forever,
That you've been gone


----------



## pepejovi

Fort Minor much?

Also, we need moar updates!


----------



## l3p

lol!
Still didn't hear much from Quepee yet


----------



## TheBadBull

keep pushing


----------



## l3p

He's doing it for free and in his own time, so pushing is out of the question


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> He's doing it for free and in his own time, so pushing is out of the question


L3p, seriously, can't you just slap an ice pack on top of the bare GPU? There must be someway to speed up this Quepee guy..
I'm dying to see an update..











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mllrkllr88

Its safe to say that just about everyone here at OCN is jealous, but mostly me!!


----------



## l3p

Apparently my friend Quepee has some trouble finding the right piece of copper for the MarsII block. So me and an other guy started looking for it too, but till now no success yet.

It need to be 155x300x15,5 mm (Copper Cu-ETP?)
If anyone has some tips? Please!









And here a 'small' update.

I want to try this DP to VGA converter to use the touchscreen.



I already adjusted the bracket once but I'll have to do it again because the MarsII is 6cm longer then the Matrix card. Also want to mount the Pump controller print on top of it.



Measuring.



Dremeling.



Filing.



Drilling some holes.



Seems to fit.



So painting it again.



Will be quite some cable management.



Also need to do the lighting before I start with the watercooling loop cause of all the wires.

Going to use this controller instead.
It's a Touch remote with RF, so don't have to place any IR eyes








Ik ga dus deze controller gebruiken ipv de vorige.
(Will also be used in my next project)



Glad I still had an old black floppy cable.



Nice afternoon soldering with my daughter.



She told me to test it before cutting it in pieces.



Glad I did, found a break







!



Can cut that out now.



Epoxy layer is easy to remove with a knife.



Hmm my gas-soldering iron is too hot for this.



So got an other one a few days later.



Getting too much work on my neck











Almost done.



Used some 4-pin PWM plugs to easy-connect it all.



And some tests.





Lets do the bottom too. First had to remove some stickers and old glue.



And done.



Some connectors for the bottom.



And testing again.





My 'simple' compact camera doesn't show what I see so tried to film it instead














Till the next update!


----------



## pepejovi

l3p, You're my hero.


----------



## Blizlake

Die controller lijkt er beter dan de vorigeen, en dat ledlint lijkt er fantastisch.
Lol how'd it go? Sadly I understand nederlands a lot better than I write/speak, which my GF's dad reminds me of from time to time (as in every single time I open my mouth/write something when we're visiting him)







And damn german always messing everything...

And just in case the first sentence is a mess: That controller looks way better than the previous one, and the ledstrips look wicked!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Love the lighting mod!

Your work is top notch!


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> l3p, You're my hero.


You're mine too man, thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Die controller lijkt er beter dan de vorigeen, en dat ledlint lijkt er fantastisch.
> Lol how'd it go? Sadly I understand nederlands a lot better than I write/speak, which my GF's dad reminds me of from time to time (as in every single time I open my mouth/write something when we're visiting him)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And damn german always messing everything...
> And just in case the first sentence is a mess: That controller looks way better than the previous one, and the ledstrips look wicked!


Je doet het prima Blizlake








Thanks for the compliment!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Love the lighting mod!
> Your work is top notch!


Thanks a lot man!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Uh...


----------



## Onions

i think you shoudl come to the canadian oc event so i can shake your hand


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Uh...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> i think you shoudl come to the canadian oc event so i can shake your hand


Would love to!
Got 2 spare tickets?


----------



## Nebacanezer

So when can I expect this to be sitting in my office? Amazing work bro, I am currently at a loss for words in terms of the pure awesomeness that is your build


----------



## l3p

I'm shadow building another 6 of them, when do you want me to send it?








Thanks for the compliment m8!


----------



## dark_fighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> I'm shadow building another 6 of them, when do you want me to send it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment m8!


No ****!?!?!?
You're kidding, right? Right????


----------



## l3p

Sorry man, Just kidding








Got my hands full on this one, you wouldn't believe the prices I heard today for the copper part


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Well shell it out! I wanna see that thing get made


----------



## l3p

First and only price I got today ... €285,- (without shipping) for a piece of copper.








So sending some more mails to other company's now


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## Blizlake

How the heck can a piece of copper cost that much ?








Should sue 'em for attempted robbery


----------



## dark_fighter

285 €??? For a piece of copper? Where the heck are the watercooling companies getting their copper? If you know anyone in the industry, you should ask him. Maybe Mick from Mayhem's could help you...


----------



## l3p

I found a piece of copper!









Well the €284 was for 300x200x20 , thats about 11Kg of copper
While I only need 300x155x15,5 , thats 7 Kg copper
The actual CNC-ed copper part will weight about 1.8 Kg


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You could sell the copper shavings to be melted down when you're done and recover some of the cash.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Metal is dramatically more expensive for smaller quantities, the price per pound goes down the more you buy. Suck for us hobbyists...


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> You could sell the copper shavings to be melted down when you're done and recover some of the cash.


Easier said than done. Some places don't buy chips/shavings unless your machine is set up to run specific metals because it's hard to keep them pure.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Easier said than done. Some places don't buy chips/shavings unless your machine is set up to run specific metals because it's hard to keep them pure.


Or you have bulk of it.


----------



## nicolasl46

subbed after reading the whole thread (well, only the OP posts LOL) Amazing work you are doing there, so much precision and care to details, that would leave anybody


----------



## bruflot

I wish Asus had given you a matrix card instead









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MetallicAcid

Lol blowing jizz over a build is a little worrying :S


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Just read the entire thread! Wow! Outstanding build, just like the original desk, this keeps me coming back for more! Definitely a fan of your work!


----------



## DirectOverkill

Looks like build is getting somewhere


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Do want final beauty shots, NAOW


----------



## l3p

The 'rough' 6kg copper part should be here any moment!









I did have some time to post the nice Battle Dragon Gaming Bag I got from Tt esports for this build at lans. At home I will probably use this Keysonic RF board (HTPC)




























Color of mouse and keyboard is adjustable. Fan is removable

































Thanks a very lot Tt esports for offering this incredible bag!


----------



## pepejovi

LOL at the keyboard fan


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> LOL at the keyboard fan


Oh come on don't your hands get sweaty after a hard nights gaming? I think creative but a bit gimmicky none the less. Now if the had something similar for a mouse that would be cool.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> LOL at the keyboard fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on don't your hands get sweaty after a hard nights gaming? I think creative but a bit gimmicky none the less. Now if the had something similar for a mouse that would be cool.
Click to expand...

...No, they don't.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Mine neither.


----------



## Bouf0010

yeah mine either lol i think if i started sweating while sitting down only moving my fingers, i would decrease my computer time and increase my gym time


----------



## Onions

you guys dont game hard enough then


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> you guys dont game hard enough then


It has to be some pretty hardcore gaming to require a damn fan on your keyboard.


----------



## Hukkel

I had no idea you were Dutch. What part of Holland are you from?

Oh man this just is so amazing. I do NOT want to know how much everything would have cost if you had to buy it yourself. All I want is to see you finish it and make pics of it so I can drool all over my screen.

So much respect for your patience and hard word.









You don't happen to have another one of those EK orange raincoats do you?


----------



## DirectOverkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Oh come on don't your hands get sweaty after a hard nights gaming? I think creative but a bit gimmicky none the less. Now if the had something similar for a mouse that would be cool.


I use

keeps me up and removes moist from my finger tips








(if you believe







)


----------



## l3p

Well I plugged in the fan for about 15 seconds .... I could hear it .. /me hates sounds









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I had no idea you were Dutch. What part of Holland are you from?
> Oh man this just is so amazing. I do NOT want to know how much everything would have cost if you had to buy it yourself. All I want is to see you finish it and make pics of it so I can drool all over my screen.
> So much respect for your patience and hard word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't happen to have another one of those EK orange raincoats do you?


Thanks Hukkel!
I'm from a little town that used to be an island in Flevoland








Well that raincoat was actually a one of a kind test sample for EK themslves. They didn't wanted it, they thought I could use it since I live in Holland


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Well I plugged in the fan for about 15 seconds .... I could hear it .. */me hates sounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Thanks Hukkel!
> I'm from a little town that used to be an island in Flevoland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that raincoat was actually a one of a kind test sample for EK themslves. They didn't wanted it, they thought I could use it since I live in Holland


I can understand that greatly, hence my reasons of putting 7x120mm of radiator in my define mini, pretty much so I can have the fans on almost no rpm's and still get good cooling.

Yay for what watercooling lets us do


----------



## l3p

Water cooling ... Love it!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

nifty, but I must admit I do not understand what your goal was there...


----------



## mr one

after sixth page i was
http://www.m0ar.org/718
maybe you have a too much hardware? i can stel it from you








subbed


----------



## Onions

lol you look like ur having to much fun XD all you need now is a way to have fish in your res ;D


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> nifty, but I must admit I do not understand what your goal was there...


There wasn't really a goal, just to show flow with 2 x Laing D5 @ 24V








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> after sixth page i was
> http://www.m0ar.org/718
> maybe you have a too much hardware? i can stel it from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subbed


I will stealth it before you can!








Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> lol you look like ur having to much fun XD all you need now is a way to have fish in your res ;D


I think the D5's can handle the fish


----------



## Onions

lol







i still think it would be cool


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> I will stealth it before you can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


i can sniff out all the hardware


----------



## l3p

The copper block...




I ordered a piece of 300x155x15,5, this was going to be 6kg.
When I wanted to lift it quickly I had some problems...
Appeared my 'foreign friend' sent a brick of 300x200x20.




Price for a piece of copper with these measures in Holland is around €360
Got it for €185 now












Think it'll fit.




Sending it to Quepee tomorrow, he loves copper












Today Quepee also engraved the backplate.
He told me he had a plan for the "Inspired by EKWB" text.
Go ahead I said..







Full of pride he showed the first picture....
I got a stroke :O
INSIRED by EKWB!




Appeared he was having fun with me






















Again thanks a lot Quepee!!


----------



## TheBadBull




----------



## cujo74

There are no words.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Am I the only one drooling over that copper?


----------



## txtrkandy

I need new pants... Thats just beyond all words


----------



## tiborrr12

Good work, mr. Brands!


----------



## Blizlake

He did awesome job indeed.


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Good work, mr. Brands!


Thanks 'friend'


----------



## dark_fighter

Any news from the cooper block?? and also where will the red parts from MARS be mounted on the backplate?


----------



## l3p

He received the copper block but didn't have time yet.
And yes, I will use the red parts


----------



## Hukkel

185 euros? Good Lord, you must really want it watercooled. That is crazy man.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Water cooling ... Love it!


Someone was having some fun, lol. That's pretty impressive. I like


----------



## l3p

To give you guys something ..









Backplate changed a bit.



And today Quepee started with the front side of the copper.



Took it back home carefully to match it with the POM part













Well .. we're in love with the block











Probably next week the backside.

Oh .. out of curiosity ..









Poll: Just Copper or Nickelplated?
Keep it as it is.
Nickel plate it!


----------



## TheBadBull

whow... now THAT'S droolworthy...


----------



## deafboy

That is definitely nice...not sure what I think about finish. A part of me wants you to nickel plate it, would match better with other things you have going on, but the other side of me wants you to leave it copper....

then the other side of me wants you to leave the inside bit exposed copper then the outside nickel, or painted black/red....but I don't think you can do that, lol.


----------



## itskerby

My vote is for nickel. Bare copper is all fine and dandy, but unless you base an entire build around it, it just looks out of place.


----------



## Blizlake

I enjoy the look of copper blocks, but there should be more of it so it wouldnt look out of place on the gpu block. So nickel got my vote








The block looks great btw!


----------



## dark_fighter

I voted for nickel, but I'd prefer a more stylish mate black, that in combination with the red parts would give a look more close to the original mars cooler.

Btw is it only me, or the block is massive?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark_fighter*
> 
> Btw is it only me, or the block is massive?


the block is massive...but so is the MARS II, lol





But that does bring up a good point...Do you have a plan on supporting this all, Peter? There is going to be a fair about of weight there from that block.


----------



## l3p

The MArsII will be standing like on your last photo. So I dunno yet if supporting it is needed.
Do think I will have to go easy on lifting the case with gpu inside








Still unsure about nickel plating it


----------



## mr one

this is INSANE man! i was looking like


----------



## jamaican voodoo

i cant wait to see the finished product...man i got to say you have talent for creativity in modding computers its BEAUTIFUL thing to see


----------



## l3p

Thanks!

By the way, the copper block went from 10.6kg to 6.4kg now.
After the backside milling it will 'only' weight around 1.8kg


----------



## animal0307

Isn't that just salt in the wound on top of the price the raw block cost. Did you guys manage to find a way to save the chips/shavings?


----------



## l3p

We were able to cut off some pieces before the milling started.
However not able to save the chips, this because it's quite some work to clean it up


----------



## shadowhero18

just read through the WHOLE THREAD! amazing job L3p! working in an automation company, i love the look of CNC'd copper, so i'd say leave it on, but either way, that block just looks amazing no matter what you do! especially for that price!!!























KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## dark_fighter

if you decide to leave it as it is, it would be a good idea to use plexi just like your block in the desk.


----------



## Hukkel

I can't wait to see how it will look complete with the red parts on it as well.


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> just read through the WHOLE THREAD! amazing job L3p! working in an automation company, i love the look of CNC'd copper, so i'd say leave it on, but either way, that block just looks amazing no matter what you do! especially for that price!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


Thanks man!
How long did this thread take you?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark_fighter*
> 
> if you decide to leave it as it is, it would be a good idea to use plexi just like your block in the desk.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I can't wait to see how it will look complete with the red parts on it as well.


Well the block is already designed with black POM with the original red parts on it








Since the fittings are nickel plated I think I will go for plating it :/


----------



## animal0307

Yay for spending more money on that block. You need to do a total tally for it when it's all done.

I was going to suggest black chrome, but nickel plate should look good too, that's just my option,


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Thanks man!
> How long did this thread take you?


Went through whole thread, man I'm lost for words.

That is just spectacular, to sum it up A W E S O M E!!!









It took me roughly 1hr 36mins.


----------



## shadowhero18

Reading took me 3 hours on one day and another hour on the next. i really like to read them cause sometimes you get inspiration for your own build.







its the odd way to take ideas, don't take the one from the build log, but take the ones from the suggestions in the build log


----------



## madbrayniak

so is this going to be a HTPC or a Xbox 360 crushing gaming power house for the family room? haha.

I love those cases as well and really like the case mods you have done to it.

I am hoping one day to get a nice case with maybe just one radiator for a HTPC setup.....but thats down the road a ways....however, this definitely makes me want to make one sooner rather than later....


----------



## l3p

I actually got no clue what it exactly will be









Thanks m8 and don't hesitate to show me what you did or planning to


----------



## bob808

sweet jesus that block is going to be fantastic!
yhe whole build is really great- a little cramped maybe- but its awsome how much goodness your cramming in there


----------



## CiBi

Just read the entire thread, amazing work l3p! I admire your attention to detail.

Doe zo verder!


----------



## bruflot

Update?


----------



## madbrayniak

yea im wanting an update as well. It seems like alot of the best mods I have seen are quite often from those of you in the Netherlands....

Is it cause in the winter you guys need somthing to do?

Btw, love it in your part of the world....atleast in the summer time. Been to Norway, Finland, Sweden, Russia and a few others in that area....love it. I certainly wouldnt mind living there if I had a job that had me travel all around the world.....but I dont....and my wife would never live far from some sort of beach....

Yes I know you have beaches....but atleast when I was there it was cold as all get out....but I my just be a sissy


----------



## l3p

Winter is coming!









I actually don't know why lot's of mods come from such a small country
Will make an update in a few days, need more material


----------



## shadowhero18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Winter is coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't know why lot's of mods come from such a small country
> Will make an update in a few days, need more material


Winter!? GASP! where are you in the southern hemisphere!?!? Australia??


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> Winter!? GASP! where are you in the southern hemisphere!?!? Australia??


His location is in Netherlands...... Hmm......??


----------



## Hukkel

Lol summer is coming here. He is probably in some sort of meat factory freezer waiting for winter









I am also starting on a modded htpc, but using two h70 coolers. But I would switch with you anyday lap.
Since there is a bunch of people here from Holland would there be any way for a few of us to come over to your place and have a look at your projects? At least your desk and now this. Een it is still work in progress.


----------



## madbrayniak

deleted


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> so......
> If asians are good at math....
> french know their wine....
> americans are fat slobbs....
> do the nordic love their dremels?


Off topic: Ya, let's not talk about American's being fat slobs or any other derogatory remarks about any nationality...I take serious offense to stereotypes. You may or may not like America but keep it to yourself please.

On topic: L3p the project is coming along very nicely, I get butterflies in my stomach every time I check the thread hoping for an update


----------



## madbrayniak

deleted


----------



## l3p

Nah .. take it easy guys, will post a teaser if you guys promise to shake hands









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Lol summer is coming here. He is probably in some sort of meat factory freezer waiting for winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also starting on a modded htpc, but using two h70 coolers. But I would switch with you anyday lap.
> Since there is a bunch of people here from Holland would there be any way for a few of us to come over to your place and have a look at your projects? At least your desk and now this. Een it is still work in progress.


Sorry about all the confusion, 'Winter is coming' was just a quote from a pretty known TV-serie I'm following currently.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> so......
> do the nordic love their dremels?


Hmm maybe because it's more cold here so we stay home and get bored more.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> L3p the project is coming along very nicely, I get butterflies in my stomach every time I check the thread hoping for an update


Hope your butterflies can do something with this teaser









Mill-route-check of the blocks backside.



Almost done! (movie completely failed cause of the coolant used while milling :/ )



Really can't wait to assemble this with the backplate, POM top en MARSII!





Maybe more this weekend


----------



## TheBadBull

HOH MY GAWD.

All that copper sexiness is too much for me.

I am speechless.


----------



## animal0307

That had to take sooo long to run... It looks really good.


----------



## pepejovi

Nordic pride


----------



## JedixJarf

Epic build man, looks like a little microwave pc.


----------



## deafboy

Glorious! Can't wait to see this done...


----------



## effective

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Winter is coming!


Dat Game of Thrones reference, sexy build man keep it up. Sub'd


----------



## DarkHollow

So much COPPER!!! That is crazy, I do love how your using bits from the stock heatsink, it just makes it that much more epic.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> a. it was meant as a joke.....I am an american myself...I live in California
> b. lighten up


Stereotypes are stereotypes even if you are American. Didn't mean to get so uppity but like I said I'm not a big fan of placing people in a category just because. No hard feelings









Sorry to derail the thread L3p, back on track lol

OMG COPPER BLOCK IS SEXXYYYY!!!


----------



## shadowhero18

Wow... just wow... you honestly made me speechless...

...
WOW


----------



## TwentyCent

How many pennies would I need to have as much copper?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwentyCent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many pennies would I need to have as much copper?


Considering there is only ~0.06 gm of copper in a penny, I would say a LOT. lol.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwentyCent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many pennies would I need to have as much copper?


Well a penny weights 2.5 grams. There are 1000 grams in a kilo. He started with a 10.6kg block. So 10,600 grams/2.5 grams = 4240 pennies. But keep in mind pennies aren't 100% copper.


----------



## DarkHollow

The old ones were lol so, that's 4240 pennies, I think the cutoff was like 1982, so before then they were solid copper.

EDIT: Better info:
Quote:


> If your Lincoln Memorial penny has a date before 1982, it is made of 95% copper. If the date is 1983 or later, it is made of 97.5% zinc and plated with a thin copper coating.
> 
> For pennies minted in 1982, when both copper and zinc cents were made, the safest and best way to tell their composition is to weigh them. Copper pennies weigh 3.11 grams, whereas the zinc pennies weigh only 2.5 grams.


Which mean you need less copper pennies so therefore you only need 3420 pre 1982 copper pennies which is right around $34.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

What? He paid $200 or so for the block of copper, and you could get the same for $34?


----------



## DarkHollow

Yes..... but in pre 1982 solid copper pennies and not in a block form, so if you have a way to melt and form it its a much better way to go. (although AFAIK no one on OCN that I have seen has access to a forge)


----------



## shadowhero18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Yes..... but in pre 1982 solid copper pennies and not in a block form, so if you have a way to melt and form it its a much better way to go. (although AFAIK no one on OCN that I have seen has access to a forge)


are you so sure about that? fannblade has pretty much everything except that right now, mention it and he'll probably drop the cash to get one.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Uh, isnt it illegal to destroy US currency?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Uh, isnt it illegal to destroy US currency?


Uh.. what?

Location: Netherlands


----------



## DarkHollow

How would anyone realize what you did? I mean even if 3420 pennies went missing how would they know, they mint billions of them and its not like paper money that has a serial number etc etc. Just sayin.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Uh.. what?
> Location: Netherlands


Are we not talking about US copper pennies? Or did I miss something








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> How would anyone realize what you did? I mean even if 3420 pennies went missing how would they know, they mint billions of them and its not like paper money that has a serial number etc etc. Just sayin.


Yea, I dont care, im just curious. I dont know if you could bring a truckload of pennies to a refinery and have them all melted down without someone saying something. As someone said, I dont know of anyone on OCN with the capabilities.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Uh.. what?
> Location: Netherlands
> 
> 
> 
> Are we not talking about US copper pennies? Or did I miss something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> How would anyone realize what you did? I mean even if 3420 pennies went missing how would they know, they mint billions of them and its not like paper money that has a serial number etc etc. Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, I dont care, im just curious. I dont know if you could bring a truckload of pennies to a refinery and have them all melted down without someone saying something. As someone said, I dont know of anyone on OCN with the capabilities.
Click to expand...

Ooooooooooh i see.


----------



## l3p

WOW ... guys ... LOL!









I'm not going to quote all messages as I usually do as it would be another 2 pages









However I really really appreciate all the messages! Thanks all fo you!








Roles have changed for the first time lol .... I'm having fun after a hard day of work reading my own informative buildlog









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Epic build man, looks like a little microwave pc.


I prepared on that one when I started this buildlog with taking a picture from my microwave and setting it as a background











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *effective*
> 
> Dat Game of Thrones reference, sexy build man keep it up. Sub'd


Ahh are you the only one following this great TV series








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Yes..... but in pre 1982 solid copper pennies and not in a block form, so if you have a way to melt and form it its a much better way to go. (although AFAIK no one on OCN that I have seen has access to a forge)


Well I even have lot's of copper myself. I'm a ships electrician and got lot's of cable leftovers, which happens to be 99.9% copper.
However, getting a brick with these big sizes seems to be a weird measurement.
Ahh well, it's for a good cause


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> WOW ... guys ... LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to quote all messages as I usually do as it would be another 2 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I really really appreciate all the messages! Thanks all fo you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roles have changed for the first time lol .... I'm having fun after a hard day of work reading my own informative buildlog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prepared on that one when I started this buildlog with taking a picture from my microwave and setting it as a background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh are you the only one following this great TV series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I even have lot's of copper myself. I'm a ships electrician and got lot's of cable leftovers, which happens to be 99.9% copper.
> However, getting a brick with these big sizes seems to be a weird measurement.
> Ahh well, it's for a good cause


AHahhaha epic man.


----------



## effective

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Ahh are you the only one following this great TV series


It looks like it, i'm loving it, it's awesome... AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## madbrayniak

Game of Thrones is indeed a great show. I only get to watch it when it is out on DVD though....I dont want to spend the mullah for HBO as I am also addicted to Dexter and so I just subscribe to showtime when it is on and then cancel after season ends.....


----------



## bom

Loving that copper block


----------



## l3p

Received a very nice package this weekend from Ivo.

Sorry for the amount of pictures, didn't know which ones to delete








Everything is clickable to 2560 pixels.




Somehow I didn't dare to unpack












And actually stared at it for half an hour before doing anything












As you can see there isn't much left from the 10.6 kg.
The copper part weight is now exactly 1.8kg.




I really think I'm going to nickel plate it.
Copper part is already oxidizing after a few weeks.




But what a job Ivo did ... (And Daniel off course in front!)




POM next to it.




And the 'screwless' backplate.







Just had to put it together fast












Next day some pics in the sun.

























Exploded view.







Original red aluminum parts on it.







First time testing the M3 holes with stainless steel I ordered at Highflow







Hmmm nickelplate it?







Think I'm going to polish the POM.




For a next time.












Ok .... it just screamed to be polished












Love Coca Cola.




Love the result








(Camera didn't with all that light)



















And put it together once more for you guys


















Ivo and Daniel ... Real craftsmanship!
Thanks a very lot to be able to be so close to all this!!!

Now .... let's enjoy the nice weather over here


----------



## animal0307

Looks great after being polished but I agree it screams to be nickel plated.


----------



## Blizlake

The block looks awesome, Ivo and Daniel did a fine job








Nickel plating would likely look great on that block


----------



## nvidiaftw12

It looked awful before polishing is, but afterwards it was droolworthy. I like the copper better, but if it takes polishing every month, nickel plate it.


----------



## johnko1

wow,that's good cleaning!


----------



## shadowhero18

NIckel plate it!!! WOW! IT LOOKS FANTASTIC! love the progress that is being made on this again!


----------



## meeps

think this might be my first post on this thread (despite following it for some time now), but NICKEL PLATE IT! haha. it'll definitely pull the whole design together, and compliment the stainless steel screws.


----------



## TheBadBull

I came here with hopes of seeing something awesome.
This is nearly _too_ awesome.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I am glad I just discover this thread.


----------



## jacksonn24

Love the block looks great!!!


----------



## MetallicAcid

I really hope that after other people see what can be done with this GPU, and some out of the box thinking, that this becomes a product that most of us un-extraordinary people can become a part of.

I am really proud just to know that this is something that can be done, and I am so jealous that it isn't mine!

Keep up the great work!!!!!


----------



## 3930K

Subbed. So subbed. This thread is full of awesome.


----------



## darkstar585

amazing! Just gone through all 51 pages of this...took a little over 2 hours to do it but soooo worth the time.

One question though did the waterblock fit against the card ok?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Nickel plate it!


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Subbed. So subbed. This thread is full of awesome.


51 pages too late.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> 51 pages too late.
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


6 pages too late for me.


----------



## deafboy

Came out great! LOL @ the coke. I am hesitant to say nickle plate it...just because if it doesn't go well. Removing the plating will eat away at the copper as well. This is a one off piece, pretty big risk.

I say leave it copper but paint the exterior side part...


----------



## mr one

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Received a very nice package this weekend from Ivo.
> Sorry for the amount of pictures, didn't know which ones to delete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is clickable to 2560 pixels.
> 
> 
> Somehow I didn't dare to unpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And actually stared at it for half an hour before doing anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see there isn't much left from the 10.6 kg.
> The copper part weight is now exactly 1.8kg.
> 
> 
> I really think I'm going to nickel plate it.
> Copper part is already oxidizing after a few weeks.
> 
> 
> But what a job Ivo did ... (And Daniel off course in front!)
> 
> 
> POM next to it.
> 
> 
> And the 'screwless' backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to put it together fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next day some pics in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exploded view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original red aluminum parts on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time testing the M3 holes with stainless steel I ordered at Highflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm nickelplate it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm going to polish the POM.
> 
> 
> For a next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok .... it just screamed to be polished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Coca Cola.
> 
> 
> Love the result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Camera didn't with all that light)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And put it together once more for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivo and Daniel ... Real craftsmanship!
> Thanks a very lot to be able to be so close to all this!!!
> Now .... let's enjoy the nice weather over here






This is one big sexy WB


----------



## zelyx

wow, just wow.

Loving the attention to detail in this build.


----------



## bruflot

Nickle plate it!








Looks much nicer too

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DarkHollow

Copper will look fine and won't change colors IF YOU STOP TOUCHING IT lol I had straight copper EK blocks on my 275s, wherever I touched and missed cleaning off it turned colors. Inside though it was pristine even after a year underwater.


----------



## fr0st.

Have any idea what it'd cost to nickel plate, l3p? I just bought a 6990 with block and backplate but forgot to ask whether the block was nickel or copper, how much do you think it'd be to get a 6990 copper block plated?

Awesome build by the way, been lurking since near the beginning


----------



## l3p

Guys !!! WOW!!









Was a day off to my parents .. all I did was reading the comments by mail









Really appreciate all the comments here and glad you all like it!

I'm very sure now it's going to be nickel plated, also since I like to touch stuff like this








When I came home I noticed this ... after one day.
Never leave fingerprints anywhere!













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.*
> 
> Have any idea what it'd cost to nickel plate, l3p? I just bought a 6990 with block and backplate but forgot to ask whether the block was nickel or copper, how much do you think it'd be to get a 6990 copper block plated?
> Awesome build by the way, been lurking since near the beginning


Costs for me are around €40 incl shipping.


----------



## deafboy

Keeping my fingers crossed you don't have any plating issues...lol.


----------



## DarkHollow

Yea like I said, its the touching it that does it, although you could have a coating put on it to prevent it. My current HK block has copper on the top that has a coating on it.


----------



## l3p

I certainly do the same








It's a good company though.
http://www.galvame.nl/

Also think it just looks better with the Bitspower Black sparkle fittings


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Costs for me are around €40 incl shipping.


Oh cool, that sounds not that bad.


----------



## madbrayniak

love how you made it so you can get the red parts back on. It really adds to it as it almost screams "mars II" at you with them so everyone will know what it is.

If it werent for the patina that gets on the copper it would look awsome as is....

I even personally like a little patina on copper but I know alot dont.....My sure doesnt....i have to shine her copper pots up all the time....


----------



## Hukkel

It is sooooo sexy. Custom stuff just rules. Great work man.









Now get it done and go build some more hmmmmm


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Yea like I said, its the touching it that does it, although you could have a coating put on it to prevent it. My current HK block has copper on the top that has a coating on it.


How wrong you are sir. There is a reason the waterblock corrodes on the outside and not the inside - but its not because you never touch it, but rather that it never comes into direct contact with Oxygen. And no, H20 doesn't have the same effect as Oxygen in air. The water actually forms a protective barrier over the surface of the internal copper. Like you say though, a basic lacquer coat on the outside of the copper block would prevent corrosion, but would also inhibit heat transfer, and would be bad for the contact surfaces...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> How wrong you are sir. There is a reason the waterblock corrodes on the outside and not the inside - but its not because you never touch it, but rather that it never comes into direct contact with Oxygen. And no, H20 doesn't have the same effect as Oxygen in air. The water actually forms a protective barrier over the surface of the internal copper. Like you say though, a basic lacquer coat on the outside of the copper block would prevent corrosion, but would also inhibit heat transfer, and would be bad for the contact surfaces...


The oils on your hands definitely speed up the process, though.


----------



## DarkHollow

I never said it was solely from touching it, I had a pair of copper blocks that had no coating and anywhere I missed started turning colors within a day or so, however when I wiped them down they didn't turn nearly as fast. Yes the inside was much better looking than the exterior but it was never touched. (Not saying that's why it looked better just stating a fact, the interior was a single color with no dark spots)

His block turned so quickly due to all the handling it got, however over time the same thing would have occurred (but MUCH slower). There is no need for heat transfer on the top of a waterblock, and as I stated he should only do it on areas that would be seen, like the edges however that would be almost pointless since if they were not touched they wouldn't end up with darker spots and would have a similar color rather than parts that are handled constantly. I mean its obvious that its greatly accelerated by being handled since within one day he had fingerprints turning dark on the block.

From what I can tell you assumed that I didn't know what happens to copper when exposed to oxygen and finger oils, anyways hes plating it and IMO I wouldn't touch a plated block but would love to see how a custom plated one does vs a manufacturer.


----------



## l3p

Copper part has been sent to the nickel plater.
So curious how it will look!









Meantime.

Highflow sent me 3 'Cpu lapping kits' to try polishing the POM part.
(Hopefully this will succeed







)
Thanks Freddy!



I was looking for O-rings for a while to seal the block.
Luckily Skiryl had some left from a previous project!













The 'Inspired by' logo was grey anodised aluminum.



Now I think it should look like the nickel and fittings.



So lets polish












When I got an hour left next week I will polish the last scratches out.


----------



## BodenM

BRB, cleaning drool off the floor. Looking awesome l3p, can't wait for more updates


----------



## johnko1

nice


----------



## dark_fighter

One question, so far I don't get why there is the "Inspired by EKWB" plate....


----------



## l3p

Well EKWB officially sponsored 2 universal blocks for the Matrix cards I was promised.
However Asus wasn't able to deliver them... Instead they send me a MARSII.
I was/am the happiest person back then, however what to do with the blocks ;/
So decided to honor both company's with still watercooling the MARSII with a 'wave' design in the block taken from EKWB


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Well EKWB officially sponsored 2 universal blocks for the Matrix cards I was promised.
> However Asus wasn't able to deliver them... *Instead they send me a MARSII.*
> I was/am the happiest person back then, however what to do with the blocks ;/
> So decided to honor both company's with still watercooling the MARSII with a 'wave' design in the block taken from EKWB


Hax


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Well EKWB officially sponsored 2 universal blocks for the Matrix cards I was promised.
> However Asus wasn't able to deliver them... Instead they send me a MARSII.
> I was/am the happiest person back then, however what to do with the blocks ;/
> So decided to honor both company's with still watercooling the MARSII with a 'wave' design in the block taken from EKWB


so instead of sending you some $600 cards (NZD) they instead said NO! We shall give l3p a limited edition $1500 card for teh frees!


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> so instead of sending you some $600 cards (NZD) they instead said NO! We shall give l3p a limited edition $1500 card for teh frees!


It's a sponsored log for a reason. He does some amazing work.

How much longer until the block comes back? All the logs I'm following are in a stall with the exception of bob808's cosmos 2.


----------



## l3p

Lot's of people think it's 'just' for free. Believe me it's almost a business agreement.
Staying in contact with all the company's and giving them updates
Holding 18 buildlogs, a website to host all the pictures (with quite some traffic) facebook and reply-ing to all the questions and comments.
Also realise all this neat hardware ... I don't have time to use it cause of all of this








Review samples do have to go somewhere after a while.

However, I still feel like the happiest guy in the world when I receive something.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Lot's of people think it's 'just' for free. Believe me it's almost a business agreement.
> Staying in contact with all the company's and giving them updates
> Holding 18 buildlogs, a website to host all the pictures (with quite some traffic) facebook and reply-ing to all the questions and comments.
> Also realise all this neat hardware ... I don't have time to use it cause of all of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review samples do have to go somewhere after a while.
> However, I still feel like the happiest guy in the world when I receive something.


I get the same feeling (happiness) when I unbox something new!!Now it is normal for the companies who are sponsors to want knowing your progress because they give you some "money" in return with some publicity and increase in sales (IMO).Nevertheless,I wouldn't say no on something that is given to me free


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Lot's of people think it's 'just' for free. Believe me it's almost a business agreement.
> Staying in contact with all the company's and giving them updates
> Holding 18 buildlogs, a website to host all the pictures (with quite some traffic) facebook and reply-ing to all the questions and comments.
> Also realise all this neat hardware ... I don't have time to use it cause of all of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review samples do have to go somewhere after a while.
> However, I still feel like the happiest guy in the world when I receive something.


Haha it's true. I only post my build to 10 forums and that's enough work...

Not only do you not have time to use the computer, but by the time you're done with it it's also out of date









I bet l3p spends more time posting his builds and answering questions and comments than working on it lol.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I bet l3p spends more time posting his builds and answering questions and comments than working on it lol.


That's probably right seeing how for the last month or more he has been "working" on that glorious waterblock. I'm just messing with you btw.


----------



## madbrayniak

little off topic,

But L3p, do you have some sort of big hometheater/ home entertainment system for this to go with? Obviously the MarsII can do any and all 3d movies that you would want and then this will also be able to handle pretty much any gaming you could throw at it.

The reason I ask is it would be awsome to get something like this built and then be able to hook it up to a surround sound system with a good subwoofer or 2....

my other major hobby that I am involved in right now is speakers/home entertainment and I cant imagine not hooking something like that up to a big sound system.


----------



## nicolasl46

L3p, your MARSII is already outdated, call Asus so they can send you this LOL: http://www.overclock.net/t/1266098/vr-zone-for-asus-the-mars-iii-8gb-graphics-card-appeared-at-the-venue


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Haha it's true. I only post my build to 10 forums and that's enough work...
> Not only do you not have time to use the computer, but by the time you're done with it it's also out of date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet l3p spends more time posting his builds and answering questions and comments than working on it lol.


I think it's like 3/4 email traffic and comments vs. 1/4 real modding









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> That's probably right seeing how for the last month or more he has been "working" on that glorious waterblock. I'm just messing with you btw.


After this build I'm doing one last build before I take a break. I'm also preparing that one one the background









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> little off topic,
> But L3p, do you have some sort of big hometheater/ home entertainment system for this to go with? Obviously the MarsII can do any and all 3d movies that you would want and then this will also be able to handle pretty much any gaming you could throw at it.
> The reason I ask is it would be awsome to get something like this built and then be able to hook it up to a surround sound system with a good subwoofer or 2....
> my other major hobby that I am involved in right now is speakers/home entertainment and I cant imagine not hooking something like that up to a big sound system.


With hobby's like these there isn't much left for homecinema's with 2 subs








However I'm still happy with my current setup for whenever I got some spare time left to watch a movie









http://www.l3p.nl/origen-ae-htpc/hardware/



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> L3p, your MARSII is already outdated, call Asus so they can send you this LOL: http://www.overclock.net/t/1266098/vr-zone-for-asus-the-mars-iii-8gb-graphics-card-appeared-at-the-venue


Actually really don't care, I had this WOW feeling now and even if Asus would send me 2 III's now it wouldn't be the same


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> With hobby's like these there isn't much left for homecinema's with 2 subs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I'm still happy with my current setup for whenever I got some spare time left to watch a movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, i know what you mean. I have too many myself and sometimes I feel like I dont get to enjoy any of them enough.
Click to expand...


----------



## l3p

Sorry, just a teaser this time









Need some more time for testing/fitting.
Already had to adjust the backplate 'a bit' cause of a small miscalculation.

Very glad I decided to nickelplate it


----------



## TheBadBull

Damn teasing. :/

Looking forward to next update!


----------



## bruflot

I can tell you're not messing around








Been here almost from the start, and I'm incredibly happy that I've gotten to see how it has evolved. Love your work bro, always have!









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Teasers!!!


----------



## darkstar585

I think I can speak on behalf of all of us in saying we really hope the plating process hasn't warped the copper.









Good luck cant wait to see this!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*


Sorry I had to quote that picture again, so beautiful


----------



## axipher

Looking great as usual man


----------



## l3p

I'm sorry guys, I just wanted to show something









Problem is I have to fully mount it to show the result.
This wasn't possible yet cause of the backplate issue.
Got this solved now (I guess) however also want to pressure test it with the O-rings.
End of the week maybe a bigger update.
Wish I had 48 hours a day


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> I'm sorry guys, I just wanted to show something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is I have to fully mount it to show the result.
> This wasn't possible yet cause of the backplate issue.
> Got this solved now (I guess) however also want to pressure test it with the O-rings.
> End of the week maybe a bigger update.
> Wish I had 48 hours a day


Just pretend night time is a very long solar eclipse that freaks everyone out so they go to sleep and close their stores.

48 hour day achieved.


----------



## l3p

The problem is I always need 48 hour naps after days like that, no matter if it's light or dark outside


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> The problem is I always need 48 hour naps after days like that, no matter if it's light or dark outside


Drink some of the alien juice in your avatar









I know it's actually coolant or something.


----------



## mr one

hey come on show us mooore







or im gonna put here some teaser pics after some cnc jobs tomorow for my cpu wb


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Drink some of the alien juice in your avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's actually coolant or something.


Actually did taste it a few times by accident, tastes awful. The feser Acid green also had some lumps in it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> hey come on show us mooore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or im gonna put here some teaser pics after some cnc jobs tomorow for my cpu wb


PLEASE do! Please DO!


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Actually did taste it a few times by accident, tastes awful. The feser Acid green also had some lumps in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE do! Please DO!


ok
















sorry no pics soon we broke cnc


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> The problem is I always need 48 hour naps after days like that, no matter if it's light or dark outside


Yeah, I do that too.

POWER THROUGH, UNLOCK YOUR EUROPEAN WAYS.


----------



## l3p

And the promised update









It all didn't start as I want to last week.



It started with one m3 hole that didn't align.



Forgot the pci bracket holder.



And the bottom border of the backplate.



So, let's get the dremel.
Appears this is possible to do











And the raw file.



Made the OD of screw hole smaller.
Love these cutters!



No contact with the backplate anymore.





And backplate screw holes align.



Covering it up. (Even if you can't see it)



Already ordered some thermal pads from Highflow.



And the package arrived I've been waiting for











I have to say, all the tiny scratches that were already there are even more visible now in the right light.
However I'm really satisfied!



















Want the EKWB plate in the same style







And the next problem ...... POM









When I just got the POM there was a little scratch on it.
I thought lets remove that with some P2500 .....
Well ..forget it.. wish I had asked someone with knowledge before I did that








So eventually had to sand the complete top ... what a mess .
When I just touched it with a nail it already had a scratch on it.
It's like high carpet, when you chuck it in 2 different ways.

After some google, reading, and asking people I found out there are a few ways to recover it.
Machining it again, flaming it, sanding it in lots of grits
I chose the way to sand it like I lap a cpu. (And never again







)



Started with P150, after that P240 (30 min)
You can see you can still easily scratch it with your nail



90 minutes with P600, P1000 and P1500



Next day my arms already didn't want to go further .. let's continue








P2000 it is.



P3000, starts to look like something.



After sanding 3.5 hours I'm done with it











Borrowed something from the marsII's younger brother.





I'm satisfied!
Not able to scratch it anymore with my nails or any other softer object then POM. (Weird stuff)





This is easier then I thought.
Put in the rubber, cut it on the exact size and glue it together holding it for 10 seconds.
The 'O-ring glue' smells like superglue. (And sticks to your fingers the same fast way)













I'm done with it for this week








Next week hopefully testing it on pressure and the mounting!


----------



## johnko1

I love this block! Did you polish the acetal part or just sanding until 3000?Looks great either way


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Oh

my

Gawd.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Time to creep this thread...


----------



## pepejovi

Nnnniiiiiiiiiiceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## stren

So sick! Now this is what asus should have done with the mars in the first place. I love that you continued the ROG theme on to the block itself. So sick























Shame the waves will be hidden though cause you did some amazing work there. Maybe a smoked plexi could have maintained the look but enabled glowing UV coolant to show underneath?

So sick though.


----------



## georgerm

That is just gorgeous....


----------



## madbrayniak

OOOOOOOOHHHHHHH!!!!!!

I cannot WAIT to see this thing finished!

It makes me want to take my ps3 and chuck it out the window and get going on a HTPC!

I think this is proof that they can be awesome looking as well as awesome performing.


----------



## jamaican voodoo

my good god what a magnificent master piece you created








...this should make asus happy they sponsored you, i'm proud of you bud







excellent job on that waterblock


----------



## Hukkel

That is soo sexy L3P!!!

That looks like something that ASUS built themselves one off.

U R PRAO


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> That looks like something that ASUS built themselves one off.


Personally, I wouldn't take that as an compliment if I had made and designed the block... just sayin'









As others have already noted in a variety of means,
*that block is a beauty.*


----------



## TheBadBull

Unbelievably awesome and then some.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't take that as an compliment if I had made and designed the block... just sayin'


well that says more about you than my compliment ....... Just sayin'


----------



## Rognin

Aweome stuff L3P!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't take that as an compliment if I had made and designed the block... just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well that says more about you than my compliment ....... Just sayin'
Click to expand...

Like that I dislike asus' designs in general?















<- This is a cool smiley, dont you agree?


----------



## l3p

Thanks a very lot for all the comments guys!!
That's what keeps me going









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I love this block! Did you polish the acetal part or just sanding until 3000?Looks great either way


I did try polishing it, however I didn't like the real shiny look.So sanded it back with P3000









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So sick! Now this is what asus should have done with the mars in the first place. I love that you continued the ROG theme on to the block itself. So sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame the waves will be hidden though cause you did some amazing work there. Maybe a smoked plexi could have maintained the look but enabled glowing UV coolant to show underneath?
> So sick though.


Thanks a lot man! Wanted to honor everyone that helped with this 'project in a project' Asus, EKWB, Mr 3D and Quepee.
Didn't choose for acrylic since all the other blocks are POM too, also I won't be using UV active coolant. So thought this would be the best choice









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't take that as an compliment if I had made and designed the block... just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As others have already noted in a variety of means,
> *that block is a beauty.*


Well somehow it IS a compliment








Also before Asus ever sponsored me I always was an Asus fan and always liked their designs, specially their ROG designs.
So being compared with that ... is a compliment to me








Thanks for your comments man


----------



## bruflot

Update?


----------



## l3p

Sometimes everything goes as I want ... sometimes not.
That next to my 2 jobs at the moment, got some problems finding time









Last week after a 3 hour test I noticed this ...



So time to get my UV light, maybe I can discover more.



Setup.



Lights off.



Probably 2 small leaks.



So opened it carefully again, maybe I can see more.



Going to test it once more with a POM remount and 2x serial connected D5's. (This to be really sure)
This time with a new glued big O-ring and small cast O-rings.
Problem could be the distance between some of the M3 bolts (6-7cm) to keep the POM really flat on the copper.
It does seem it's completely flat..

So one solution is to use Loctite Quick Gasket.

Or ... I'm going to add some M3's ... and probably polish the POM again. (I will succeed!!







)
Anyway, learned something again


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hmm... hope you can fix this! I never would have thought this would be an issue


----------



## bruflot

L3p, as always; your build is just getting better and better








Just saying, if you _ever_ forget to lock your front door, you know what will happen.

Do you have any plans after you finish this project? I know you will be doing another L3p d3sk, but anything "new"?
(Not that your d3sk isn't amazing, which it truly is!)

Edit: Meant to say Cross, not D3sk. My bad.


----------



## deafboy

Didn't see that coming...I am sure it'll be a simple fix.


----------



## l3p

Second remount + leaktest was a failure too











So .. ordered the Loctite quick gasket



Met Rogier from Asus last friday for a coming project and ..
He asked me if he could borrow L4n for an Asus media event next friday.
Told him I couldn't get it fully running that fast, that was no problem.
So he would pick it up next tuesday..

Oops...
Will be some late evenings this weekend









First tests without PCB.





After a full leaktest still dry!!








Also didn't leave any Loctite



And then I had to remove it again for a full mount..pff
I really had to cut it loose.



And clean it for an hour











Used and army of heat transfer pads on back and front





And a new layer of Loctite.



Made a quick movie that night of the mess.






Next day.. change the bracket .. for the third time.
This will be on top of the pump controller.





Small idea I got for the ssd's
The backside will be out of sight, but is able to catch light from the RGB leds.
That will give a nice effect on the front side.







Rest of the day ... Bitspower..
My skin let go on my vingers








Even sawing the crystallinks .. had to do it with my knife.
Left both of my saws at work :/



Didn't have much time to make pics.
Got 2 hours left tomorrow.
So it will be on the event as below, just the RGB leds and the touchscreen.







When it's back I'll make it 'flowready' and leaktest it completely for multiple days.
And off course some more pictures from the case and MarsII
The loop can still even change, didn't have enough C47's


----------



## Blizlake

That's so frigging awesome man! Kinda raging atm 'cause no matter what I type I just can't tell you how much I love it.


----------



## driftingforlife

I can't say my reaction kus I will get in trouble


----------



## johnko1

Man did you find the leak source?After that much work on the block it's a pity to find out there's a problem


----------



## georgerm

Soooooooo preatty!!! Amazing job


----------



## ikem

http://www.l3p.nl/files/Hardware/L3pL4n/1280/P1120298%20%5B1280px%5D.JPG

pads on the gpu themselves?


----------



## Hukkel

So much awesomeness! SOOOOOOOOOOOO much awesomeness.

At first I was just going to steal your L3pD3sk but now I am going to steal this as well. I better find me a big enough lorry for all this stuff


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> That's so frigging awesome man! Kinda raging atm 'cause no matter what I type I just can't tell you how much I love it.


Don't know what to say either ... but thanks man









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> I can't say my reaction kus I will get in trouble


I hope that's a compliment








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Man did you find the leak source?After that much work on the block it's a pity to find out there's a problem


Well it probably is the distance between the M3 bolts that connect the POM to the copper.
However it got fixed with the Loctite








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *georgerm*
> 
> Soooooooo preatty!!! Amazing job


Thanks man !








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> http://www.l3p.nl/files/Hardware/L3pL4n/1280/P1120298%20%5B1280px%5D.JPG
> pads on the gpu themselves?


Yeah I mounted the copper on the pcb multiple times with many heatpads on it.
I wasn't to sure about it and placed a thinner 0.5mm pad on the 2 cores just to be safe.
Will change it to paste later when I tested it and got some more time on my hands.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> So much awesomeness! SOOOOOOOOOOOO much awesomeness.
> At first I was just going to steal your L3pD3sk but now I am going to steal this as well. I better find me a big enough lorry for all this stuff


Haha thanks Hukkel!


----------



## deafboy

It's so pretty... it looks sparkly and shiny









Great job, Peter!


----------



## 3930K

Any updates?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Ive been following your log the whole way, but dont remember if you just used stock length crystal links or if you used your own acrylic tubing? Could you remind me?


----------



## 3930K

l3p?


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> It's so pretty... it looks sparkly and shiny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, Peter!


Thanks a lot deafboy!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Any updates?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> l3p?


Take it easy man, as I said it was on an event, pushing for an update really won't help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Ive been following your log the whole way, but dont remember if you just used stock length crystal links or if you used your own acrylic tubing? Could you remind me?


I did plan to use my own acrylic pipes, however the original Bitspower were long enough at the end









Here a small video from L4n one day before it got picked up.






And 2 days ago Asus BNL called me ...
They were very happy with it!





































Such a shame I couldn't be there cause of my job :/










And a video on the Asus Facebook where you can see L4n for 3 seconds @ 2:00








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=368991666504515

Now waiting to get it back and resume









Thanks Asus!


----------



## 3930K

Sorry, missed when you said it was at an event.


----------



## Lefreakingod

And yet another Master piece,
im Really late for that but i would concider putting the red thumbscrew as it would accentuate the contrast of the red/black theme. i really love that build log ive been reading both the D3sk and the L4n, they are gorgeous builds with alot of time and money spent on it! i like your respect of the detail, eventho its not gonna be seen, you will do all you can to make it look esthetically Beautiful! i cant wait to see the rest of the build... and the next buildlog... count me as a new subscriber for sure and like another already said if ever you come to canada for a showoff tell me ill come so we can have a beer ( on me of course!!! ).... and for giving me so much idea for my next +5k $$ build here is a +1 rep kind sir !!!! ty for sharing with the community and have a great 1!!!
Freak!


----------



## deafboy

That's awesome....congrats!


----------



## BodenM

I think I just had a computer-gasm. That is so damn sexy when it's turned on.


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Sorry, missed when you said it was at an event.


No problem man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefreakingod*
> 
> And yet another Master piece,
> im Really late for that but i would concider putting the red thumbscrew as it would accentuate the contrast of the red/black theme. i really love that build log ive been reading both the D3sk and the L4n, they are gorgeous builds with alot of time and money spent on it! i like your respect of the detail, eventho its not gonna be seen, you will do all you can to make it look esthetically Beautiful! i cant wait to see the rest of the build... and the next buildlog... count me as a new subscriber for sure and like another already said if ever you come to canada for a showoff tell me ill come so we can have a beer ( on me of course!!! ).... and for giving me so much idea for my next +5k $$ build here is a +1 rep kind sir !!!! ty for sharing with the community and have a great 1!!!
> Freak!


Thanks for all the compliments man!
Well trying to inspire others is my main purpose








Pm me the link when you'll be starting your build!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> That's awesome....congrats!


Thanks man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> I think I just had a computer-gasm. That is so damn sexy when it's turned on.


Thanks mate!
What'sa computer gasm by the way exactly?


----------



## ArkAngel666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> No problem man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the compliments man!
> Well trying to inspire others is my main purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pm me the link when you'll be starting your build!
> Thanks man!
> Thanks mate!
> *What'sa computer gasm by the way exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think it's like a nerd-gasm in which upon seeing a super gorgeous computer the person gets extremely excited almost to the point of... well, I'll leave that to your imagination


----------



## madbrayniak

LOOKS FANTASTIC!

I cant wait to see it with the liquid in there as well.

I love the idea you had for those SSD "highlights" It adds just a little extra flare to it all.

Once again, I am very impressed.

There are many on here who do fantastic mods but your work in particular inspires me to get my hands dirty. Even though I dont know what I am doing.


----------



## Hukkel

So awesome L3p!!!

Too bad you can't really make out the GFX card in the video.


----------



## drunkenvalley

...dammit. I put on these pants just this morning. Way to ruin them with awesome overload. Also, daaaaaaaaaaaaamn the waterblock looks _fine_.


----------



## Ace_finland

awesome waterblock!


----------



## l3p

Received L4n last week in a perfect state from Asus








Been leak testing 2 days to see if it's finally leakfree.....

Finally!











With just 2 x D5 at full speed and 1m tube it became pretty hot after a few hours of testing.



So used an AIO solution from Aquacomputer








(Thanks again for this awesome MOTY prize Specialtech.co.uk ! )



After hours of testing and greasy fingers I gave it a last polishing.



I didn't know what photos to erase, so here they are all of them.









































This 'small project-in-a-project' has been quite a learning process for me of cooperation, testing, measuring and even more measuring and testing.

I would like to thank the following persons for cooperating on the MARS II block.

Daniel aka Mr3D
Ivo aka Quepee
Rogier van Asus Benelux
Gregor van EKWB
And everyone who I forgot









This week some small changes on the SSD's and then I will be testing the loop and hardware of L4n.
After that, mount the MARSII and test it all over again


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## nvidiaftw12

The quality on that block build everything is just...

I don't even know what words to use.


----------



## yoi

if u paint the REPUBLIC OF ,in black , or red on the border and black the inner part ........+1

now , this is how a watercooling block for a GPU should look like , full cover


----------



## Blizlake

^ I'm with xxbassplayerxx on this one


----------



## Citra

Well dam...









Also the I love my computer desk cup.


----------



## Hukkel

L3P it is huge, it is shiney and it's sexy.









I can't wait for the final product!

Q: do you get to keep all this?


----------



## Onions

i need to stop lookign at your builds makes me want to spend money i do not have XD amazing work


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

WOW thats all I can say. So jealous!


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> The quality on that block build everything is just...
> I don't even know what words to use.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> if u paint the REPUBLIC OF ,in black , or red on the border and black the inner part ........+1
> now , this is how a watercooling block for a GPU should look like , full cover


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> ^ I'm with xxbassplayerxx on this one


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> i need to stop lookign at your builds makes me want to spend money i do not have XD amazing work


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWorkAtStaples*
> 
> WOW thats all I can say. So jealous!


Thanks a lot guys!
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Well dam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the I love my computer desk cup.


Thanks!
You are actually the only one who noticed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> L3P it is huge, it is shiney and it's sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for the final product!
> Q: do you get to keep all this?


Thanks Huk!
At your question .... yes I do


----------



## l3p

Well .. promised Corsair to do something with the ssd's.

So here we go











First remove the sticker.



Start dremeling.





Sanded with P220. I have something with brushed alu....



But have other plans.



Sawing a piece of tinted acrylic.



Polishing





Taping the acrylic and glue it with transparent glue. (Becomes transparent when it's dry)





In the meantime further with the casebadge while the glue is drying.
One of the nicest badges I've seen.



Dr. Dre on it again.



Became hotter then I expected.



But who the heck makes 2mm thick badges











More then an hour of filing and sanding.



With the result.



Glue nicely dried.



One to go













Same ritual.



And the result.
I'm very happy with it















Noticed right now the heatshrink let go cause of all the dis-connecting :/


----------



## BlazinJoker

Quite simply the coolest SSD mod I've ever seen


----------



## madbrayniak

once i think it cant get any better....it does


----------



## MetallicAcid

Holy **** mate! Nice idea with the SSD!


----------



## pepejovi

Those SSDs look really nice...


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Those SSDs look really nice...


Quoting the finnish troll for truth.

Also, do we get a log for a Harbinger desk at some point?


----------



## TheBadBull

Pure computer pornography.









And did you just melt a clamp while cutting a case badge? That's a first.


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## CatTech

Great job on this build, it looks fantastic! Also, congrats on it being featured at the ASUS event, that is testament to the quality of this build.


----------



## Weasel555

I just went through the entirety of this build log. You sir, are an artist. (this includes everyone else that contributed to your project as well). I thourghly enjoyed the work all of you did.


----------



## Lefreakingod

What you did to those SSD's is totally CRIMINAL BRAO...







GJob! You are raising the bar so high i dont know if i still want to give you the link for my build when ill start it







JK i will !!! but still wow this is the spirit ! keep it up!
PY


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> Quite simply the coolest SSD mod I've ever seen


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> once i think it cant get any better....it does


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Holy **** mate! Nice idea with the SSD!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Those SSDs look really nice...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weasel555*
> 
> I just went through the entirety of this build log. You sir, are an artist. (this includes everyone else that contributed to your project as well). I thourghly enjoyed the work all of you did.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefreakingod*
> 
> What you did to those SSD's is totally CRIMINAL BRAO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GJob! You are raising the bar so high i dont know if i still want to give you the link for my build when ill start it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK i will !!! but still wow this is the spirit ! keep it up!
> PY


Thanks a lot for all the positive comments, really appreciate it!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Quoting the finnish troll for truth.
> Also, do we get a log for a Harbinger desk at some point?


Yes .... there will be a log soon









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Pure computer pornography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And did you just melt a clamp while cutting a case badge? That's a first.


Thanks man








Well 2mm aluminum at such a distance from the cut gets incredible hot. The Dremel clamp is some weird soft plastic/rubber that melts very fast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CatTech*
> 
> Great job on this build, it looks fantastic! Also, congrats on it being featured at the ASUS event, that is testament to the quality of this build.


Thanks CatTech! If you only knew how honored I am with that ... been smiling all week


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well .. promised Corsair to do something with the ssd's.
> 
> So here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First remove the sticker.
> 
> 
> 
> Start dremeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanded with P220. I have something with brushed alu....
> 
> 
> 
> But have other plans.
> 
> 
> 
> Sawing a piece of tinted acrylic.
> 
> 
> 
> Polishing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taping the acrylic and glue it with transparent glue. (Becomes transparent when it's dry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime further with the casebadge while the glue is drying.
> One of the nicest badges I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Dre on it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Became hotter then I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> But who the heck makes 2mm thick badges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then an hour of filing and sanding.
> 
> 
> 
> With the result.
> 
> 
> 
> Glue nicely dried.
> 
> 
> 
> One to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same ritual.
> 
> 
> 
> And the result.
> I'm very happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed right now the heatshrink let go cause of all the dis-connecting :/


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Well 2mm aluminum at such a distance from the cut gets incredible hot. The Dremel clamp is some weird soft plastic/rubber that melts very fast.


Makes sense.
I have a corsair case badge in my hand right now, and the thing is pretty darn solid, but only about half the thickness of yours.


----------



## drunkenvalley

Wait, I just realized, what fitting are you using for the waterblock there again? (The 90 degree one.) It looks like a non-revolvable one at a glance, but can that be right?


----------



## l3p

It indeed is a non-rotary, however when screwing it in it came in the exact position I wanted. (Like a 7% chance







)
Else I would've used a rotary 90 degree, but this one looks better


----------



## drunkenvalley

Damn. Is there any technique to getting this right, perhaps?








Because I'd prefer to work with non-rotary, but I don't know if I can be arsed to spend five hours trying my luck.


----------



## l3p

Nope, it's just the way how the fitting or block has been threadcutted. Pure luck


----------



## mit5u

having recently discovered your work, I read through this thread over 3 days, and I have to say your work is very very impressive! I'll definitely be following this to the end, and any future projects you may do!


----------



## barkinos98

im guessing you will be very sad if something happened to it.







lulz but love the case+ssd+blocks simply everything.

btw post 777 for me just a 111 more than


----------



## Quest99

Very nice job on the SSD! Love it.


----------



## NOCA

Not to be anal, but i suppose this build screams perfection anyways, so here it goes:

Wouldn't it be cool to paint the "Republic of" text on the nickel part of the water block black, creating a contrast of black on silver on the metal part and silver on black with the "Gamers" badge on the acetal part?


----------



## Hukkel

I personally mostly like the contrast between een red lit up acrylic plates between and under the SSDs and the SSDs themselves.

Good stuff L3P. Every tiny part is getting to be a mini project.

And huge kuddos for getting to keep it all! You are the proud owner of a one of a kind limited edition numer 001/001 ASUS MARS II with waterblock. You lucky dog
















With all these parts maybe you should sponsor other upcoming builders









Keep the updates coming. You're a casemodding wizard.


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NOCA*
> 
> Not to be anal, but i suppose this build screams perfection anyways, so here it goes:
> Wouldn't it be cool to paint the "Republic of" text on the nickel part of the water block black, creating a contrast of black on silver on the metal part and silver on black with the "Gamers" badge on the acetal part?


its EXACTLY what im saying







need some words in the nickle plated area painted black or something lol maybe its because a distance thing . i dont know lol


----------



## l3p

What a week .. 28°C inside and I'm busy with 2 builds









To finish L4n I had quite a checklist to walk through.

- Add cables for SSD, Leds and pump.
- Change in RGB Leds and wiring.
- RGB controller/remote died, had to replace it.
- Finding the right coolant color.
- Testing loop + blocks + fan/pump controller without MARS.
- Testing all hardware with loop without MARS.
- Testing loop with MARS in it.
- Full stress test of complete system.

First .. lets add an SDD activity led











SSD in action. (2GB copy)





Also removed the RGB above the SSD and added RGB between the acrylic of the SSD's



Bringing 3 little cables to their destination out of sight.... 45 minutes











RGB controller replaced and proper connection instead of soldering.
Literally removed the radiator 30 times to get it in.



Then I found out I still had to extend the pump wire. -_-



Playing with test tubes in RGB light.
Seems EK blood red looks good in switching red/blue light.



First looptest without MARS.



Loop needed exactly 1 liter.





Never thought something would go easy.
Reservoir isn't the highest point, still it keeps on level nicely and de-aeration works perfect.



Pump on speedsetting 1, completely silent and enough flow to cool it down.



SSd's and memory ... check.



Lapped CPU + cooling ... check



Leaving it running for the night.



Right before getting the MARS in I changed something on the contrast of the aluminum text.
(Thanks NOCA!)



Not much luck again ... really .. somehow the motorized screen pressed the color-change button of the enermax fan when opening. Cause of that it had blue and red leds on, not something I wanted.
Had to drain the loop and build the pump completely out to reach it and fix it for good.



Finally testing the full loop!



Pump on speedsetting 10



Love bubbles.



And leaving it for another night.



Next day ... testing the complete system.
MARS leds lit











Pretty scary, don't know what the MARS temps are before I'm in windows.
Quick USB install











Unfortunately....








It seems 1 of the 2 cores isn't getting cooled as it should.
With a furmark stresstest in SLI 1 core goes to 65°C, the other one.. goes slowly up to 100°C and starts to throttle.
I'm almost sure it's the thickness of the heatpads I used, I will have to re-open it again completely.
There are a lot of options I can still try with different combinations of heatpads/paste, sure I can solve it.
However .. going to keep that for another time, tired of it for now.
I'm actually more glad both GPU's still work after enlarging 3 holes in the PCB











Atleast the lapped CPU doesn't let me down











Final pics on the way!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Love the black contrast. Good suggestion NOCA. :thumb:

Sucks that the mars2 block is not working right.


----------



## Rbby258

nice cpu


----------



## Hukkel

Awesomesauce L3P !!!

Perfection at its finest form.


----------



## l3p

And here the final photos from L4n








(sorry for the amount)

Few shots in daylight.















Complete set.















Inside shots.



















































As an Htpc













With dimmed lights.











Final video





My thanks to the following persons and company's

Daniel aka Mr3D
Ivo aka Quepee
Richard aka Kier
Rogier Gelling
Gregor Hribernik









And off course everyone I forgot and all readers of this thread!

Off course will continue on the Mars problem later.
For now .... first need a months or two on my next project


----------



## pepejovi

Looks amazing, especially the tubing and the SSD









I bet you could sell those SSD covers if you could build them without the ssd inside there.


----------



## Blizlake

Umm... You apologized for showing so many pictures of what is the most beautiful HTPC ever?









It's absolutely stunning, you really have an eye for details. (And the skill to execute them perfectly.)

10/10


----------



## nvidiaftw12

L3p doesn't ask for sponsors...

sponsors ask for l3p.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Nicely done!


----------



## Hukkel

Perfection L3P. I personally like the full red lighting best. Really that ROG feel to it.

Do you still have room for it in your home?


----------



## yoi

told ya the black letters on the block will be cooler


----------



## Dark Mantis

That is extreme ! Beautiful unit completely and innovative features. Well done.


----------



## TheBadBull

That is certainly amazing.









I'll stay subscribed to this thread if you put up a link to your next build here. I'd hate to miss any of it. ^_^


----------



## swOrd_fish

perfection and attention to details what made you stand out with your projects L3p









hands down!


----------



## l3p

Really appreciate all the comments!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Looks amazing, especially the tubing and the SSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you could sell those SSD covers if you could build them without the ssd inside there.


Thanks a lot man!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Umm... You apologized for showing so many pictures of what is the most beautiful HTPC ever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's absolutely stunning, you really have an eye for details. (And the skill to execute them perfectly.)
> 10/10


Thanks Blizlake!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> L3p doesn't ask for sponsors...
> sponsors ask for l3p.


Haha ... wish that was true








About 1/4 of the time of a build actually goes in email traffic with sponsors









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Nicely done!


Thanks xxbassplayerxx!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Perfection L3P. I personally like the full red lighting best. Really that ROG feel to it.
> Do you still have room for it in your home?


I made room for it








Personally I like the fans red with RGB blue, if you could see it IRL ... very weird effect









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> told ya the black letters on the block will be cooler


Indeed, thanks man!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Mantis*
> 
> That is extreme ! Beautiful unit completely and innovative features. Well done.


Thanks a lot Dark Mantis!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> That is certainly amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks m8!
> 
> I'll stay subscribed to this thread if you put up a link to your next build here. I'd hate to miss any of it. ^_^


Check the last post with final pictures








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swOrd_fish*
> 
> perfection and attention to details what made you stand out with your projects L3p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hands down!


Thanks a very lot sw0rd_fish!!


----------



## Hukkel

If thatbis an invitation you better start boiling water for a nice cup o tea








I will be right there!


----------



## TA4K

BENCHIEZ







i want to see the most powerful HTPC ever be put through its paces!


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> BENCHIEZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want to see the most powerful HTPC ever be put through its paces!


This is a LAN system









I meant to say I WANT THIS NOW earlier but I forgot. Therefore... I WANT THIS NOW.


----------



## barkinos98

dayum! nice build l3p.


----------



## kpforce1

Absolutely amazing.... glad I stumbled upon this thread. After seeing your other projects and this, I can say that without a doubt: l3p is synonymous with jaw dropping awesomeness!!














Great work l3p.... have a nice frosty beverage of your choice on me


----------



## madbrayniak

Kinda sad that this is finished, I have enjoyed this build so much!

It has inspired me to make a HTPC/server even sooner!


----------



## l3p

L3p L4n got nominated for Bit-Tech Mod of the Year!!









Off course I don't stand a chance this year compared to the other projects, still , being nominated, I see it as the biggest honor you can get!
Check out the 20 projects.

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2012/12/23/mod-of-the-year-2012/1

Small flashback.


----------



## Citra

It's going to be pretty close.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Mate, your PC build is epic! And tasteful









I would be surprised if you didn't win mod of the year!


----------



## CiBi

Good to see several OCN builds in there


----------



## deafboy

Peter, give me your skills!


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be pretty close.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Mate, your PC build is epic! And tasteful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be surprised if you didn't win mod of the year!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> Good to see several OCN builds in there


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Peter, give me your skills!


Thanks a lot guys!








A vote would be highly appreciated


----------



## CiBi

Voted for you, natuurlijk!, and for MyBadOmens Mass Effect 3 build and Fuga's Steampunked TJ11


----------



## Franz5F

That's the most beautiful thing I ever seen! Man, you are AWESOME!
67 pages of modrgasm!


----------



## Lill-Per

I had to become a member to say I'm in love and to say this is the best build I've ever seen.
Me my self just have some plans to build something from this case, but now, then I've seen yours I don't anymore.
I find this mod today and I need to go back to page 26 and finish this thread.

Do you have anything in common with Steiger Dynamics?


----------



## Lill-Per

Now I'm done reading all the pages, it looks awesome, I love it.

Now I have some good ideas for my own build, thanks.
The only thing I think is left to do, would be to change that crappy display.

Anyway, a really well done work.


----------



## l3p

Thanks a lot for registering Lill-Per. It's an honor








Also thanks a lot for the compliments!

I noticed Steiger Dynamics 2 months ago too when they just opened up.
Those systems really look awesome!
I believe they will start selling them without hardware now too


----------



## Lill-Per

Without the hardware it's just a S21T case without the LCD, that could be interesting since I don't want to buy the S21T with the LCD since I want to change it anyway.
That's just throwing the money in the sea, I will check that out, it cold be what I need.

Do you have any suggestion for changing the screen. I was thinking of using iPad or some other pads and a good app to use it as a touch screen mounted in front and as a wireless display then needed.
I've not seen the case in real, and it's hard to figure out if it would be possible to change the screen without to much hassle.

By the way, I like your water cooling system under your house, very nice thought out.


----------



## dman811

Sorry if this is bumping the thread, but I just read through all 669 posts. Stunning build. Might I ask what the resolution of the built in screen is? Also thank you for the lapping tutorial. I gave you +rep for that.


----------



## l3p

Not a problem at all, thanks for the compliment












Here are the tft screen specs:
- 12.1 " screen size
- 16:10 ratio
- 1920 x 1080 max resolution
- 1280 x 800 native resolution
- auto power on feature


----------



## dman811

At that rate I wouldn't even bother bringing a monitor to LANs. Do you even bother?


----------



## l3p

I'm used to game on large screens, I just see it as an extra


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> I'm used to game on large screens, I just see it as an extra


Ahh OK, I see. Again, stunning mod. Congrats on finishing it.


----------

